# The official Tale of 9 Men



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

So here's the new thread for the Tale of 11 Men  (if there still are 11 involved?)

This is basically a competition whereby all participants will set the goals that they want to acheive by late April (date to be confirmed).Each member's achievments will then be judged by Hackski, Milky & myself. There will be 2 runners up and one winner who will receive a cash prize. Every member has different goals so their achievements will be judged on how well they've reached their own goals and how hard they've work 

I personally think that it's a fabulous way to keep everyone motivated and stay on track, so good luck guys!!

Below are the member's participating so far:

Marrsy86

tyramhall

muscle

Gator

robc1985

Tommy10

Speedwayuk

emeritus

expletive

There are others whom I can't remember from the previous thread so would appreciate someone letting me know via PM so that I can update this post 

When we have before photos I will post them below.

All following posts will be made by each member participating, with their before pictures, stats and goals. Other members not participating, please refrain from posting until all the guys have posted their goals. Thanks


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im Rob and my goal until the beginning of April is to bulk. I don't want to put on much fat as im carrying enough around hips as it is! Therefore I'll be trying to keep it clean from brown rice and pasta etc. Appreciate some fat will be put on but hoping cutting from end of may to mid June will sort me a treat. Aiming for about 3200kcals on training days of which 300 will be protein.

Training wise I will be doing the rippetoe ss routine 3 days a week then some isolation work on saturdays.

I will be doing this completely natty


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey I'm Matt

My goals are to put on mass for the 3 months without putting too much fat on.

My current stats are

Age. 27

Height. 5'9

Weight. 11st11lbs

Chest. 40 inches

Arms. 16 inches

Waist. 32 inches

Legs. 21 inches

Lifts

Bench. 110kg

Dead lift. 190kg

Pics from 1st jan.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm Shaun and i'm trying to do the age old cut fat to get my abs showing and gain muscle, going to focus on gaining muscle more now though and just hope my abs decide to turn up.

I will be working around the StrongLifts 5x5 workout with cardio and core thrown in on non lifting days with one whole rest day out of 7.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I'm Paul and I'm overweight lol!

Seriously though, after always being fit and athletic throughout my younger years I have let myself go a bit on both the diet and fitness front. All started after snapping my cruciate ligament in my right knee on 3 seperate occasions. The last one being when I was 25. Since then I have been proper lazy!

Im 29 years old and have a proper lazy office job (albeit self employed). At the start of the year I was 16st 6lbs.

Below are my pictures:




























My aims for the competition are to get super fit whilst losing between 2-3st. My overall aims are to get back down to 12st whilst adding muscle and getting my six pack back!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

My goals for this year is to gain more muscle but to also lose the fat around my mid section, basically I just want to look like I train. I have not been training long, maybe 6 or 7 weeks and am natty for now, this is were I started at on Jan 1st.

Stats:

Height: 5ft 8

Weight: 86kg

Waist: 97cm

Chest: 106cm

Arms: 38cm

Thigh: 59cm

Calf: 39cm

Lifts:

Deadlift: 74kg

Rows: 64kg

Bench: 60kg

Military press: 36kg

Squat: not really sure yet.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

bit of an update. On sunday i went to the gym and went to my parents house for tea (chicken curry!)










On monday i went to the gym again and did my normal workout. main meal for tea was a sweet and sour chiocken with rice:










On tuesday i went to the gym again and did a more intense workout incorporating HIIT on the bike. Absolutely cabbaged afterwards. Had 2 chicken enchiladas for tea. I know they are not the healthiest but i was well within my calories intake for the day so thought i would have a mini treat! Saved one for my dinner today:










was up and out to the gym this morning at 6.30am consisting of:

20mins on weight machines.

25mins medium pace on cross trainer

15mins medium pace on rower

25mins on exercise bike at a fast pace

10mins on treadmill to cool down

manaaged 30mins in sauna and 15mins in steam room.

today i really noticed a huge improvement in my overall level of fitness. if it carrys on like this then i might even enter a few running races lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good stuff mate, that food doesnt look half bad like!

I have been good with my diet the past few days but don't no fitness as I'm trying to let my body heal.

Heading back to base in a few hours and will be hitting the gym.

I also started a personal log...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=164555

To log the progress of my Stronglifts progress, think I have came out the "I must get a six pack" mind set and I want some strength


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Got an email today confirming I have been entered into the RAF Improvers Powerlifting Competition in June 

Time to get my game face on!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Got an email today confirming I have been entered into the RAF Improvers Powerlifting Competition in June
> 
> Time to get my game face on!


Awesome :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Got an email today confirming I have been entered into the RAF Improvers Powerlifting Competition in June
> 
> Time to get my game face on!


Well done mate! How will that affect your training?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Well done mate! How will that affect your training?


Going to drop getting abs as my main goal and try increase strength as much as I can.

The RAF Crosscountry running league also kicks off in April.

I'm planning on doing Stronglifts 5x5, with cardio and core 3 times a week on non-weights days with one day off totally. My unit have entered into the Tough Mudder challenge too but my cross country training should be fine with that.

Diet wise get at least 200g of protein in me and 3000-3600 cals a day.

Hopefully trying to keep the diet clean and all this training will see strength gains, 10km run time come down and if the gods will it my abs will join the party


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Going to drop getting abs as my main goal and try increase strength as much as I can.
> 
> The RAF Crosscountry running league also kicks off in April.
> 
> ...


Good lad. Similar aim to me now so good someone else is strength training.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Going to drop getting abs as my main goal and try increase strength as much as I can.
> 
> The RAF Crosscountry running league also kicks off in April.
> 
> ...


What are your lifts at the mo mate?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gator said:


> What are your lifts at the mo mate?


Havent really trained properly for around 6 weeks due to christmas and going on holiday and stuff but at the end of my last round of SL that ended in mid December I was at....

Squat = 87.5kg

Deadlift = 100kg

Bench = 70kg

Overhead Press = 50kg

Rows = 65kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right second rippetoe ss session. Very impressed with how far I've come. I did it from jan-march last year in my first time taken training seriously. Haven't done strength training since so I've tried to lift tonight what i was doing at end of march last year.

Squats 80x5x3. Very easy. Will be upping 5kg every week. Confident I could rep over 100 but will work upto it.

Standing military press is greatest increase 35x5x3. Again too easy. Confident i could be doing over 50with tight form

Cleans 45x5x3 again felt easy. Confident of 60+

So all.in.all although im no superman strength has increased significantly and im hoping to progress nicely with this simple but effective routine


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Havent really trained properly for around 6 weeks due to christmas and going on holiday and stuff but at the end of my last round of SL that ended in mid December I was at....
> 
> Squat = 87.5kg
> 
> ...


How do you find your form with deads mate as weight.increases? Seriously need to perfect mine!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Had a good couple of weeks with pb's got 120kg on bench press, and did a 200kg deadlift tonight!! Well happy been trying for the 200 for ages.

I'm currently weighing 12st 2lbs


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gator said:


> Had a good couple of weeks with pb's got 120kg on bench press, and did a 200kg deadlift tonight!! Well happy been trying for the 200 for ages.
> 
> I'm currently weighing 12st 2lbs


That's brilliant fella! Bloody.good going!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gator said:


> Had a good couple of weeks with pb's got 120kg on bench press, and did a 200kg deadlift tonight!! Well happy been trying for the 200 for ages.
> 
> I'm currently weighing 12st 2lbs


Good stuff mate keep at it!



robc1985 said:


> How do you find your form with deads mate as weight.increases? Seriously need to perfect mine!


 I found it hard then I made the below form Check thread and I'm alot more comftable with deads now.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=158657


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Gator said:


> Had a good couple of weeks with pb's got 120kg on bench press, and did a 200kg deadlift tonight!! Well happy been trying for the 200 for ages.
> 
> I'm currently weighing 12st 2lbs


Thats amazing mate, I am making good progress with deads but still have such a long way to go. 84kg for reps tonight, I feel I can lift so much more but it's killing my hands.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Thats amazing mate, I am making good progress with deads but still have such a long way to go. 84kg for reps tonight, I feel I can lift so much more but it's killing my hands.


Don't worry mate they'll harden up soon enough


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope so mate, I have not done any manual labour for years, I have softer hands than my mrs.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Thats amazing mate, I am making good progress with deads but still have such a long way to go. 84kg for reps tonight, I feel I can lift so much more but it's killing my hands.


Get some gloves or straps mate


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't really want to wear gloves, not really sure why, think I was told it effects grip or something at some stage, will have to go buy some tho, it's holding me back, the last couple of reps are agony.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Didn't really want to wear gloves, not really sure why, think I was told it effects grip or something at some stage, will have to go buy some tho, it's holding me back, the last couple of reps are agony.


Get some straps mate that's what I use for deads.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Didn't really want to wear gloves, not really sure why, think I was told it effects grip or something at some stage, will have to go buy some tho, it's holding me back, the last couple of reps are agony.


Honest mate it'll ease off. Get some liquid chalk from myprotein. Work a treat!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout A

Squat = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Bench = [email protected], [email protected]

Row = [email protected]

Dips = [email protected]

*Diet*

Meal 1 = Green Tea Extract Pill, Calcium Zinc and Magnesium Pill, Daily Vitamins Pill, 2x Omega 3 Pills, Vitamin C Pill, 30g Mixed Salad, 250g Extra Lean Mince made into burgers, 3 Whole Eggs.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 30g Mixed Salad.

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 50g Quark, 30g Broccoli, 30g Mixed Salad, 4 Sticks of Asparagus, Green Tea Extract Pill, Calcium Zinc and Magnesium Pill, Cup of Green Tea.

Meal 4 = 25g Peanut Butter, 25g True Whey, 5g Creatine, 300ml Milk.

Meal 5 = 3 Whole Eggs, 3 Slices of Bacon.

PWO Shake = 50g True Whey, 25g Instant Oats, 5g Creatine, 5g Beta Alanine, 200ml Milk.

Protein = 274

Carbs = 74

Fat = 105

Calories = 2328

Alcohol = None - 14 days since my last drink. (not quitting just trying to cut down)

*Overview*

Man it felt GOOD to be doing Stronglifts again after almost 6 weeks off for various reasons. I'm happy with what I managed to lift as my gains from the last round havent went down too much. I treat today as a find my feet workout so thats why the weight changes on a few lifts to what I feel is ok. My diet today has been pretty good, bit of a mix mash with what I had left in the fridge in Sunderland ate asap before getting the train back to base but it was pretty clean. The calories were low as im trying to get at least 3000 a day but due to traveling 240 miles I think I done good.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Gator said:


> Had a good couple of weeks with pb's got 120kg on bench press, and did a 200kg deadlift tonight!! Well happy been trying for the 200 for ages.
> 
> I'm currently weighing 12st 2lbs


well done pal. sounds like your making really good progress!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

After yesterdays gym session my girlfriend decided to cook us a roast dinner for our evening meal:










certainly filled a corner! I still managed 30mins on my exercise bike that evening so didnt feel any guilt whatsoever having that as a meal! does anybody have a rough idea of calories for a roast dinner? I know its difficult to tell off a photo but a rough idea would be good.

got up at 5.30am this morning and was in the gym for 6am. Was quite shocked to see anybody else there that early:










decided to mix it up a little today:

15mins on rower at a medium pace to warm up.

20mins HIIT on bike consisting of 5mins warm up, 10mins flat out cycling for 20secs followed by 40secs at a slower rate and then 5mins cool down.

15mins brisk walk on treadmill to finish off. i tried to do a light jog but i was physically exhausted and felt like i was going to throw up after the intensity of the bike.

really hope this alternate training will pay off!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> After yesterdays gym session my girlfriend decided to cook us a roast dinner for our evening meal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's either a really small plate or a really big dinner! :laugh: Looks yummy! Was the gravy homemade or bought? Just asking because that would affect the total calories. When I cook pork I make gravy with cider which of course is full of sugar, whereas bisto is quite low.

Good effort on the cardio!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

is Tobiahs still about and incharge of the kitty?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

emeritus said:


> is Tobiahs still about and incharge of the kitty?


No, we managed to get it transferred to Lorian and myself 

Good to see you on here! If you can think of any of the remaining guys please let me know


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Katy said:


> No, we managed to get it transferred to Lorian and myself
> 
> Good to see you on here! If you can think of any of the remaining guys please let me know


Hello katy after nearly a yr our paths havent crossed on this forum  its good to be here...

I think you've got just about everyone on your opening post, so what happened to the original thread and toby?

I've got my tenner to donate whats the procedure?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Hello katy after nearly a yr our paths havent crossed on this forum  its good to be here...
> 
> I think you've got just about everyone on your opening post, so what happened to the original thread and toby?
> 
> I've got my tenner to donate whats the procedure?


Think some crap hit the fan with his mrs and work and from what i can gather he decided to get his account deleted. Regarding your donation mate, im sure you can either send it via paypal to katy's account or something similar


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's either a really small plate or a really big dinner! :laugh: Looks yummy! Was the gravy homemade or bought? Just asking because that would affect the total calories. When I cook pork I make gravy with cider which of course is full of sugar, whereas bisto is quite low.
> 
> Good effort on the cardio!


To be fair the plates arent huge. More of a medium size. Gravy was instant as well!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 Mins on a Treadmill @[email protected]% Incline

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 4 Whole Eggs, 5 Bacon Slices, 1 Apple, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 25g Nuts, 100g Cottage Cheese, Shake (1.5g Beta Alanine, 25g True Whey, 10g Peanut Butter)

Meal 3 =250g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 3 sticks Asparagus, 1 Apple, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 1 cup of Green Tea.

Meal 4 = 25g Nuts, 2 Whole Eggs, 200g Cottage Cheese, Shake (25g True Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 10g Peanut Butter)

Meal 5 =125g Lean Mince, 250g Rice, 30g Spinich, 2 Spoons EVOO, 1 Spoon Nandos Sauce.

Meal 6 = Shake (50g Whey, 100g Oats, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 400ml Milk.

Protein = 331g

Carbs = 222g

Fat =151g

Calories = 3574

Alcohol = none, 15 days since last alcoholic drink.

*Overview*

Well my diet has been more on track of what the Stronglifts website says it should be. It was a challange at times not being sick eating so much but most of it is relativly clean so hopefully it will pay off. I have packed the same stuff as yeasterday into my daysack to eat on my 13 hour shift tomorrow. The run today was harder than I though, not sure if this was down to all the food I have ate or what but something to work on. Lifting day tomorrow and cant wait to see if I can beat 100kg on Deads!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Hello katy after nearly a yr our paths havent crossed on this forum  its good to be here...
> 
> I think you've got just about everyone on your opening post, so what happened to the original thread and toby?
> 
> I've got my tenner to donate whats the procedure?


Katy are you able to inbox him the details please ? When I transfered the cash to you Toby sent me I though everyone had paid 

Good to see you back Emeritus, Yea there was a little drama with Tobys real life from what I understand and he decided to leave


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

emeritus said:


> Hello katy after nearly a yr our paths havent crossed on this forum  its good to be here...
> 
> I think you've got just about everyone on your opening post, so what happened to the original thread and toby?
> 
> I've got my tenner to donate whats the procedure?


Hey emeritus 

It is odd that we haven't crossed paths! But now we meet 

I'll PM you the email for our paypal account and you can add your share

The original thread disappeared becasue Toby wanted all of his posts deleted and that includes threads. I tried to save it by merging it with one that I created (so that I was author) but it didn't work...by the time I realised it hadn't worked I'd already started the process of deleting his posts - I was a little hasty...I do apologise.



Marrsy86 said:


> Katy are you able to inbox him the details please ? When I transfered the cash to you Toby sent me I though everyone had paid
> 
> Good to see you back Emeritus, Yea there was a little drama with Tobys real life from what I understand and he decided to leave


Yep, doing it now 

Ash was one of the lads but doesn't want to continue so his financial contribution will be returned to him. Just thought I'd let you guys know so that you don't think I've pinched a bit :laugh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wouldve liked to been part of this but bottled it =p

goodluck guys


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We're still missing the 10th person...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Best of luck to everyone in hitting their goals 

Nice one Katy for getting involved!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

morning everybody.

had a prawn, tuna and tomato egg omelette last night for tea:










then did 30mins on my exercise bike before bed.

got up this morning at 6.30am and went to the gym.

30mins on weight machines.

30mins on cross trainer.

30mins exercise bike.

15mins warm down on treadmill.

for the past 3 weeks my diet has been super clean and i have also hit the gym pretty hard. ive had a few comments now from people asking if i have lost weight etc... but if im honest i dont really see it in the mirror. as long as the scales keep saying im losing weight then its all good. im sure that when i take pictures for the end of the competition and compare them to my first pictures then hopefully i will be able to see a difference! :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> We're still missing the 10th person...


im not sure who it is??


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Just to let you guys know I'm away as of Sunday for a week. Going to Tunisia on holiday, don't worry there is a gym in the hotel!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Gator said:


> Just to let you guys know I'm away as of Sunday for a week. Going to Tunisia on holiday, don't worry there is a gym in the hotel!


lucky git! i could do with a holiday.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

If you need another entrant to bump up the numbers count me in.

Bit late but let me know


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> If you need another entrant to bump up the numbers count me in.
> 
> Bit late but let me know


im happy with that pal.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

expletive said:


> If you need another entrant to bump up the numbers count me in.
> 
> Bit late but let me know


I'm happy for you to get involved mate. we could always start again from the first of feb??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> morning everybody.
> 
> had a prawn, tuna and tomato egg omelette last night for tea:
> 
> ...


Never in my life have I seen a prawn omelette! Is it nice?

Your really kicking it aren't you? Tonnes of cardio and good diet. I bet you'll see a great difference when you compare your pictures.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Gator said:


> I'm happy for you to get involved mate. we could always start again from the first of feb??


that could be a good idea mate. we could do it from 1st feb until 30th april.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> im not sure who it is??


Me neither...'tis a mystery!



tyramhall said:


> lucky git! i could do with a holiday.


Me too...haven't had one in 9 years! I've demanded one for my birthday this year though 



expletive said:


> If you need another entrant to bump up the numbers count me in.
> 
> Bit late but let me know


I'm personally cool with that but then I'm not in the comp...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Never in my life have I seen a prawn omelette! Is it nice?
> 
> Your really kicking it aren't you? Tonnes of cardio and good diet. I bet you'll see a great difference when you compare your pictures.


omelette was delicious! ill chuck anything into my omelettes lol! think im having a bean and sausage one later!

i really am hitting the gym hard. on average im going 5-6 times a week but without fail i am also doing 30mins on my own exercise bike at night time just before bed. ive got a feeling im going to hit a plateau soon so my plan is to have a coupleof days off and have 2 -3 cheat days. ive read that by doing this the body resets itself in effect and then id be back on my normal routine. but until that plateau comes i'll crack on as i am.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Me neither...'tis a mystery!
> 
> Me too...haven't had one in 9 years! I've demanded one for my birthday this year though
> 
> I'm personally cool with that but then I'm not in the comp...


9 years!!!!!! i couldnt go that long without a holiday!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one guys, bit about me then if you havent read my journal. 39, 6ft & 104kg. currently on week 4 of a 600mg tri test 400 blast. Aim is too bulk as much as possible before cutting start of april. Currently on around 4000 cals with around 400g of protein, quite lowish carbs as im sensitive to them and add BF quite easily

Photos Jan 1st


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

expletive said:


> Nice one guys, bit about me then if you havent read my journal. 39, 6ft & 104kg. currently on week 4 of a 600mg tri test 400 blast. Aim is too bulk as much as possible before cutting start of april. Currently on around 4000 cals with around 400g of protein, quite lowish carbs as im sensitive to them and add BF quite easily
> 
> Photos Jan 1st
> 
> ...


Nice pants 

Awesome...I'll add you to the OP list


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> Nice one guys, bit about me then if you havent read my journal. 39, 6ft & 104kg. currently on week 4 of a 600mg tri test 400 blast. Aim is too bulk as much as possible before cutting start of april. Currently on around 4000 cals with around 400g of protein, quite lowish carbs as im sensitive to them and add BF quite easily
> 
> Photos Jan 1st
> 
> ...


nice one mate. would you be happy to contribute to the prize fund? doesnt have to be much. if you are, contact katy to sort it out via paypal or cheque.

good luck!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> nice one mate. would you be happy to contribute to the prize fund? doesnt have to be much. if you are, contact katy to sort it out via paypal or cheque.
> 
> good luck!


Contribution is fie by me, let me know how


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> Contribution is fie by me, let me know how


im sure katy will be in touch pal.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> omelette was delicious! ill chuck anything into my omelettes lol! think im having a bean and sausage one later!
> 
> i really am hitting the gym hard. on average im going 5-6 times a week but without fail i am also doing 30mins on my own exercise bike at night time just before bed. ive got a feeling im going to hit a plateau soon so my plan is to have a coupleof days off and have 2 -3 cheat days. ive read that by doing this the body resets itself in effect and then id be back on my normal routine. but until that plateau comes i'll crack on as i am.


Wow, and I thought I was pushing myself!

Last year, when I was doing well, I hit a plateau too - with weight loss and exhaustion and I found that a cheat weekend really helped..and yeah, I do believe that it tricks your body into 'thinking' that it's no longer needing to hold onto calories so much! And also gives your body a chance to recover a little. My strength really improved afterwards.



tyramhall said:


> 9 years!!!!!! i couldnt go that long without a holiday!


I know :crying: I was too career focussed and had no money.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Best of luck to everyone in hitting their goals
> 
> Nice one Katy for getting involved!


Get involved Wardy!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gator said:


> Get involved Wardy!!


I would do mate but I'm trying to stay the same weight and bf pretty much so wouldn't be very exciting (and I would come last :lol: )


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> I would do mate but I'm trying to stay the same weight and bf pretty much so wouldn't be very exciting (and I would come last :lol: )


were not doing a last prize mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Wow, and I thought I was pushing myself!
> 
> Last year, when I was doing well, I hit a plateau too - with weight loss and exhaustion and I found that a cheat weekend really helped..and yeah, I do believe that it tricks your body into 'thinking' that it's no longer needing to hold onto calories so much! And also gives your body a chance to recover a little. My strength really improved afterwards.


hopefully i might not hit a plateau but if i do i hope it wont last for long!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> were not doing a last prize mate!


Yeah I figured thats why Im steerin clear of this


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Beer anyone. Sayin'


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Beer anyone. Sayin'


Late one mate pmsl!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gator said:


> Late one mate pmsl!!


Shine a light that was bad. Pished still. Haha


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Entry for Friday 27th Jan.

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Overhead Press = [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

Deadlift = [email protected]

Chin-Up = [email protected], [email protected]

*Diet*

Cheat Day

Meal 1 = 3 Whole Eggs, 4 Bacon Slices, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 100g Cottage Cheese, 25g Nuts, 1 Apple

Meal 3 = 150g Prawns, 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 25g Nuts, 1 Cup Green Tea, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill.

Meal 4 = 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Apple, 25g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine.

Meal 5 = Snickers Ice Cream Bar, 1 Cream Scone, 25g Peanut Butter.

Meal 6 = Fish and Chips.

Protein = 236g

Carbs = 200g

Fat = 137g

Calories = 3055

Alcohol = none 16 days with no Alcohol.

*Overview*

Keeping with the structure of my diet from the last two weeks the two day shifts I worked are cheat days, yeasterday was a cheat day but I kept it as clean as I could but today I had a few treats. Back to the streight and narrow tomorrow. Lifting wise I increased my Squat from last time, got my Overhead Press upto a good level and feel I could have reached a new PB with deads 1x5 but my finger injoury started to kick in after two reps so I though I best leave it incase it kicked up properly and effected me like it has been the past two weeks.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Entry for Friday 27th Jan.
> 
> *Fitness*
> 
> ...


well done mate. sounds like your doing really well


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Todays leg session as given to me by Milky holy fcuk its a killer! Fcuked off recording weights because with this they are not important and your not going to break and PBs

LEGS

started off with 3mins bike,just to put some blood in,mild stretch then extensions.....DONT lock out at the top...hold at the bottom...keep reps in 15 range....1 min rest

Leg press...this is the bread winner if not squatting......keep reps in 25 range,as the weight goes up slightly...try keep same reps even though weight goes up..if not its the effort that counts.

then after your heaviest set..oh btw.....dont do suffocating movements....3/4 reps is way enough......NOW you need to do half your max weight and shoot for between 50 and 100 reps....best way to do this is 10 reps...pause 10 pause..now dont rack it until you have got to them reps...even if it takes 5 mins...do them.

Once you get to hacks...you will be fried...and less chance of injurys as legs warmed up fully.....same again...dont lock out at top but ass to grass without the bounce..pause at bottom then up...reps wise...whatever you have left in the tank.

Hams...keep every set in the 25 range with 1 min rest...5 sets you will be fried.

Dont forget you can see what Im up to here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-31.html


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

i bought some chinese flavoured turkey steaks from morrisons yesterday to try. They are absolutely gorgeous. grilled them on my george foreman and not one drop of fat came off them!










ive chopped them up into pieces and put into a salad for my dinner today and a snack this afternoon:










happy days!

my girlfriend cooked us a gammon steak with veg and a jacket potato. i had mine with cottage cheese but i didnt eat the skin off the potato:










felt proper gutted this morning. decided to weigh myself before i went to the gym and Ive somehow gone back up to 15st 12lbs from 15st 9lbs the other week???? This means that I have still lost 8lbs since we first started but just feel like ive had a proper kick in the nuts. im training really hard and my diet has been really good. even my cheat days are pretty good! even so, i still wont let it stop me, i was just hoping to be around 15st 6lbs.

even with the bad news, i still went to the gym first thing this morning. probably went over the top but this is what i did:

30mins on weight machines, concentrating on legs, chest and arms.

30mins on cross trainer at a fast pace - 455cals

30mins on exercise bike at a medium to fast pace - 412cals

20mins on rower. last 5 mins went flat out - 312cals

15mins on treadmill jogging and running to cool down - 172cals

10 lengths in pool

15mins in sauna, 15mins in steam room

no doubt i will pay for it tomorrow but im back in the gym again in the morning. i will also do 20mins on my exercise bike. i might even do HIIT tonight just to really shock my body.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

15 Mins on Treadmill @10kmh/1% Incline

15 Mins on Treadmill Interval Training between 7kmh/10kmh/16kmh/1% Incline.

5 Mins cooldown on the bike at level 10 resistance low RPM.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 2 Whole Eggs, 200g Mackerel, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 2 Spoons Whipped Cream, 30g Spinich, 1 Mandarin, Shake (50g True Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 5g Creatine, 200ml Milk)

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 3 Asparagus Sticks, 30g Broccoli, 25g Nuts, 1 Mandarin.

Meal 4 = Shake (50g True Whey, 100g Instant Oats, 10g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 500ml Milk), 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills.

Meal 5 = 140g Chicken, 250g Rice, 3 Asparagus Sticks, 30g Brocolli, 1 Spoon Nandos Sauce, Maldon Sea Salt, 25g Nuts, 1 Mandarin.

Protein = 297g

Carbs = 229g

Fat = 108g

Calories = 3075

Alcohol = None, 17 days no Alcohol.

*Overview*

Back to the timed/low Carb diet for 6 days now. Having my Steamer and Omelette maker here and avoiding the mess are helping keep the diet clean but it costs a fair bit to eat like this! I suppose by cutting down on drinking im saving £100-£150 a week that can be added to my diet budget. Fitness wise it felt good to add interval training back into my workout as its been a while since I smashed it. I Plan on increasing the amount of HIIT until I do 5 mins warm up then around 20-25 mins HIIT.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> felt proper gutted this morning. decided to weigh myself before i went to the gym and Ive somehow gone back up to 15st 12lbs from 15st 9lbs the other week???? This means that I have still lost 8lbs since we first started but just feel like ive had a proper kick in the nuts. im training really hard and my diet has been really good. even my cheat days are pretty good! even so, i still wont let it stop me, i was just hoping to be around 15st 6lbs.


Chin up mate, try to go by the mirror, you can gain around 1kg through out the day in my experiance that will be gone again by morning, also your weights and cardio sessions are also building muscle that weights more than fat and takes up less space. You might also have drank more liquid that day or something along them lines.

That chicken salad doesnt half look awsome mate. Going to look into making something like that next time im on days


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Sat here having a few beers, diet has gone out the window the past week and I have not trained for 3 days, feeling pretty rubbish at the moment, however, I do have an excuse, this is my last weekend of drinking and bad eating for the next 12 weeks, start my pre-load of hawthorn berry on monday, H-drol starts in 2 weeks, bring it on


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Chin up mate, try to go by the mirror, you can gain around 1kg through out the day in my experiance that will be gone again by morning, also your weights and cardio sessions are also building muscle that weights more than fat and takes up less space. You might also have drank more liquid that day or something along them lines.
> 
> That chicken salad doesnt half look awsome mate. Going to look into making something like that next time im on days


Cheers mate. I knew i wouldnt keep losing weight as quickly as i did and i was trying to prepare for this happening at some stage. End of the day i have been doing quite a bit of weights as well and for other people to say ive lost weight its obviously a good sign. Just about to go to the gym. If anything i feel even more motivated now lol!

By the way, those turkey steaks are amazing!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom, get in! Just weighed myself for.first time in 2 weeks as I got Pished off that I didn't put on in first 2 so didn't weigh. Anyway im now 12,3.5 so I've put on 3.5 since we started. Well chuffed with that. I will get to 13!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Boom, get in! Just weighed myself for.first time in 2 weeks as I got Pished off that I didn't put on in first 2 so didn't weigh. Anyway im now 12,3.5 so I've put on 3.5 since we started. Well chuffed with that. I will get to 13!


You still strength training with 3x5 or 5x5 based workouts ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> You still strength training with 3x5 or 5x5 based workouts ?


Started 3x5 wendler and reacted well to it last time so fingers crossed again. Squatting piles weight on me!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Started 3x5 wendler and reacted well to it last time so fingers crossed again. Squatting piles weight on me!


I have noticed differences in my body composition this past two weeks just cos of upping my protein and cal intake and getting my diet incheck, cant wait till the end of this round of stronglifts to see what type of gains I have made!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just done my training for the day, Arms and Shoulders, felt really good, I think the short break has done me the world of good. Great to hear you guys are going in the right direction, I lost about 6lbs in the first few weeks I started and it does not seem to be going back up, I need to get my diet a bit more balenced, when I am really going for and eating loads (all clean) my stomach gets really distended, I look so bloated it's embarassing.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Are we still planning on uploading photos at the one month point or are we just going to wait till the three month point ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't mind mate, would be interesting to see if any changes have been made.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Just done my training for the day, Arms and Shoulders, felt really good, I think the short break has done me the world of good. Great to hear you guys are going in the right direction, I lost about 6lbs in the first few weeks I started and it does not seem to be going back up, I need to get my diet a bit more balenced, when I am really going for and eating loads (all clean) my stomach gets really distended, I look so bloated it's embarassing.


Don't worry too much about bloat mate. I am very bloated butbi always am for about 8 months! Carbs will bloat. Maybe lower them. I know that come April when i cut i will fit in jeans miles easier


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout A

Squat = [email protected]

Bench = [email protected], [email protected]

Row = [email protected]

Dips = [email protected]+5kg

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 100g Mackerel, 2 Whole Eggs, Shake (50g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 200ml Milk), 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 1 Mandarin, 1 Cup of Green Tea, Nandos Sauce, 2 Spoons Whipped Cream, Shake (50g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 25g Peanut Butter, 2 Spoons EVOO, 200ml Milk)

Meal 3 = 25g Peanut Butter, 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 250g Rice, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills.

Meal 4 = 140g Chicken, 250g Rice

Meal 5 = Shake (50g Whey, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 200ml Milk)

Protein = 302g

Carbs = 216g

Fat =117g

Calories = 3132

Alcohol = none, Resisted for 18 Days, being stuck on base helps alot!

*Overview*

Pretty good day workout wise, got a new PB with bench, and also beat Rows and Dips from last time by 5kg each. Diet wise it hasnt been too bad, a little bit shake heavy today due to lack of food in my fridge but I have kept my calories up and kept my macros around abouts where I want them.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You had mackerel at meal 1, fcuk that


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

expletive said:


> You had mackerel at meal 1, fcuk that


x2, afternoon only for me, no way could I stomach that in the morning.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

expletive said:


> You had mackerel at meal 1, fcuk that


I usually have Bacon but I slept in today and yeasterday so missed the mess and didnt have any Bacon in :sad:

Going shopping tomorrow though and as im on nights tonight I will be able to go to the mess tomorrow


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

well had a day off yesterday and treated it as a cheat day. even so, my diet wasnt too bad.

Went to the gym again this morning at 6.30am and did the following:

20mins HIIT on cross trainer. This was tough as fvck! My body was so unstable afterwards that i nearly fell off it when trying to step down lol! Felt proper dizzy and nearly threw up. That would have been embarassing!

15mins fast paced walking to cool down on treadmill.

30mins in both sauna and steam room.

Even now I still feel a bit weird!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> well had a day off yesterday and treated it as a cheat day. even so, my diet wasnt too bad.
> 
> Went to the gym again this morning at 6.30am and did the following:
> 
> ...


That just means it was a good session mate  I have been sick from HIIT a few times.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> That just means it was a good session mate  I have been sick from HIIT a few times.


yeah i know pal. I do fasted cardio so im hoping that there is nothing food wise that can be brought back up!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> yeah i know pal. I do fasted cardio so im hoping that there is nothing food wise that can be brought back up!


Had a few situations with Fasted and it was just water or bile lol. But I always feel awsome after being sick due to phys for some reason.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Never had an issue with food, or lax of and training.

I can have a big meal and go training straight after


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 mins interval training on treadmill @7kmh/10kmh/[email protected]% Incline.

10 mins on the Crosstrainer cooldown.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 3 Whole Eggs, 4 Slices of Bacon, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 1 Orange, 100g Cottage Cheese, Shake (50g True Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 25g Peanut Butter, 200ml Milk)

Meal 3 = 125g Lean Mince, 150g Lamb, 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Mandering, 1 Yogurt, 3-g Broccoli, 1 Cup Green Tea.

Meal 4 = Shake (50g True Whey, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 1 Banana, 200ml Milk) 1 Cup Green Tea.

Meal 5 = 140g Chicken, 250g Rice, 100g Cottage Cheese.

Protein = 313g

Carbs = 189g

Fat = 118g

Calories = 3096

Alcohol = none, 19 days with no beer now! 

*Overview*

I enjoyed smashing a full interval workout and forgot how good it feels at the end. The diet is geting a bit boring so I got some Lamb and some Lean Beef to try add something new. Tomorrow should be a rest day but I think I will smash Workout B and save the rest day until my day shift rotates round as im always hanging out my **** by the time I get back to base.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Reached another milestone training tonight.

Managed 4 sets of [email protected], 85 next week.

Upto 4500 calories a day now


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chuffed with tonight!!!

Squats 5x85x3

Bench 5x67.5x3

Deads 5x100x3

Dips 2x8 with 5kg on.

Happy with Deads and Squats. Squats felt easy so upping to 90. Deads were also relatively ok too apart from belt digging into.stomach and really hurting. Anyone else have this problem? I mean really hurting!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dont have access to a belt, is it just for extra support im guessing ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Dont have access to a belt, is it just for extra support im guessing ?


Yeah for lower back really


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

How tight do you put your belt on?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> How tight do you put your belt on?


Not tight. Get fingers down.side. Its not a good one though. Not a.leather one. Only cost about 12.quid.like ones from myprotein


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Not tight. Get fingers down.side. Its not a good one though. Not a.leather one. Only cost about 12.quid.like ones from myprotein


Theres your answer then mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Theres your answer then mate


Reccomend any good ones!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Some bastard in the blocks just got himself some Chinese food and I can smell it through the wall  I love Chinese food, MUST RESIST!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Reccomend any good ones!


Sorry mate i dont use them myself as i never go below 5 reps, from what others say you dont really need a belt unless your doing 3 reps or less


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Some bastard in the blocks just got himself some Chinese food and I can smell it through the wall  I love Chinese food, MUST RESIST!


lol, smell it through the wall, keep resisting mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Sorry mate i dont use them myself as i never go below 5 reps, from what others say you dont really need a belt unless your doing 3 reps or less


Will try without and see how i get on. If it still hurts its my acid reflux so I'll have to switch to tbar rows or something similar or possibly rack Deads


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> lol, smell it through the wall, keep resisting mate.


I started cooking health food for tomorrow on my Steamer so my room is filling with the smell of that


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

One month update pics!

From this










To this










From this










To this


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Im actually pretty pleased with my progress so far, I have only been able to train properly for two weeks due to going on holiday and one week of that was with injouries.

Cant help about thinking of swapping from Stronglifts to This by Layne Norton. Seems to be the best of both worlds mixing strength with hypertrophy. Anyone got any idea about this kind of stuff ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> One month update pics!
> 
> From this
> 
> ...


Good work. Look a lot less bloated. Personally gonna upload after 3 months to see how well I've done.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Im actually pretty pleased with my progress so far, I have only been able to train properly for two weeks due to going on holiday and one week of that was with injouries.
> 
> Cant help about thinking of swapping from Stronglifts to This by Layne Norton. Seems to be the best of both worlds mixing strength with hypertrophy. Anyone got any idea about this kind of stuff ?


Id stick with strength training mate but it depends what your goals truly are. If you want a lot of definition then id prob say go with it but for strength and heavy compounds a lot stay with stronglifts.

Too many times we can want different goals. Best if we set one then aim for another. That's why im saying fcuk a bit of bodyfat on me in summer. Going all out for 12 months to try achieve 13.5-14 stone. Best way to do this is strength training. That way i can do hyoertrophy etc when cutting up next year. Moral. Stick with stronglifts mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Its a harsh circle  I want abs because I have never had them in my adult life but I also want to be strong 

Dont suppose you know much about body types ? I have been reading up on Ectomorph, Mesomorph and Endomorph. Its a bit of a mash up but I think I might be Mesomorph but not sure :s


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Its a harsh circle  I want abs because I have never had them in my adult life but I also want to be strong
> 
> Dont suppose you know much about body types ? I have been reading up on Ectomorph, Mesomorph and Endomorph. Its a bit of a mash up but I think I might be Mesomorph but not sure :s


Yes mate. I am ecto so naturally slim. Your body type is important so make the most you can out of what you have. Ecto are slim, meso natural big athlete style and endo naturally bigger. Google images will explain better


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = [email protected]

Overhead Press = [email protected]

Deadlift = [email protected]

Chin-Up = [email protected]

*Diet*

Been sick most of today so havent been keeping much down.

*Overview*

Feel like **** today, been sick a few times but still managed to hit the gym. Been looking into changing to PHAT Training to mix strength and Hypertrophy and changing to the Anabolic/keto style diet. Managed to get my Squats back upto 87.5kg though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Workout B
> 
> ...


Haven't you been sick a lot recently mate?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Haven't you been sick a lot recently mate?


Yea mate, its just the way I am lol.

Through my teenage years it was alot worse. If I ate breakfast back then within 30 minutes I would be throwing it back up. Bit of a pain in the **** but it was handy if I wanted a day or two off school lol.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Had a chance to check out the weights bay at the base im moving to in March today.........its beyond ****. The barbells are literally bent, there isnt a power rack, the dumbells are all but falling to bits and the majority of the equipment is machine based  .

It will be hard to keep Stronglifts or the Layne Norton PHAT workout going there. I might have to look into some kind of bodyweight training as they have a decent pull up/chin up/dip machine.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Had a chance to check out the weights bay at the base im moving to in March today.........its beyond ****. The barbells are literally bent, there isnt a power rack, the dumbells are all but falling to bits and the majority of the equipment is machine based  .
> 
> It will be hard to keep Stronglifts or the Layne Norton PHAT workout going there. I might have to look into some kind of bodyweight training as they have a decent pull up/chin up/dip machine.


Gutted for you mate. Keep at it the best you can though mate as your clearly making great progress!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Didnt have time to go to the gym yesterday so had to do extra on my exercise bike last night. Ended up cycling for 2hrs lol!

Decided to weigh myself this morning before the gym and im now down to 15st 3lbs!! So thats 17lbs loss in 4 weeks! Im over the moon with it, especially after last week. For the first time today i actually think i can see a difference in the mirror!!

As you can imagine i was buzzin in the gym this morning. Ended up doing the following:

30mins on weight machines.

30mins cross trainer

25mins exercise bike

15mins treamill

Its amazing what a little bit of progress can do for me mentally lol!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good effort mate, glad your starting to see the rewards for all your hard work 

I have been speaking to one of the lads and there is apparently a really good civilian gym that is based around old school lifting with a bit of MMA and boxing in one of the rooms. When I move base I might just pay to join there instead of putting up with the one on camp.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 Mins Interval training on Treamill at 1% Incline between 7kmh/10kmh/16kmh

20 Mins on Cross-Trainer at level 10 intensity.

30 Mins walking.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 4 Bacon Slices, 3 Whole Eggs.

Meal 2 = 100g Cottage Cheese, Shake (50g Whey, 2 Sprey EVOO, 1.5g Beta Alanine) 1 Green Tea Extract Pill, 2 Omega 3 Pills, 1 Daily Vitamin, 1 Vitamin C, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Cup of Green Tea.

Meal 3 = 100g Gottage Cheese, 150g Grapes, 100g Tuna, 150g Prawns, 4 Spoons Mayo, 30g Rocket Salad, 1 Tomato, 1/4 Bell Pepper, 1 Chilli, 3 Sticks Asparagus, 1 Cup Green Tea, 1 Calcium Magnesium and Zinc Pill, 1 Green Tea Extract Pill.

Meal 4 = Shake (1 Banana, 50g Whey, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 5g Creatine) 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli.

Meal 5 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 30g Broccoli, 2 Whole Eggs, 25g Peanut Butter.

Protein = 300

Carbs = 86

Fat = 92

Calories = 2355

Alcohol = 21 days with no Alcohol

*Overview*

Decided to try focus on getting my abs out, get that tick in the box so I can set goals on other things and stick to them. I will try and keep to a ~2400 cals, ~100g Fat, ~90g Carbs, ~ 270g Protein through out the cut. Workout wise the cardio today was good but my body was screaming to give it a days rest. Still going to try make it until my dayshifts kick in on Friday before having a rest day though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cracking session..lifts are really.improving.

Squats 85x5x3. 90 next week as not struggling yet. Will stick to 5 a week to ensure continual progress

Military press 48x5x3

Cleans 50x5x3

Chins 2x8

Eating well too. On the road a lot next 4 weeks so got some protein flapjacks to keep me going.

Proper love rippetoe strength training. No better workout.imo for simplicity and effectiveness for gains. Weighing 12.7 so half a stone up with little signs of increased fat. Will train naked when i reach 13!!!!:what:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good effort.

Home made Portein Flapjacks ?

Did you notice much impronvement in size when you done your last round of Rippetoe or mainly Strength ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good effort.
> 
> Home made Portein Flapjacks ?
> 
> Did you notice much impronvement in size when you done your last round of Rippetoe or mainly Strength ?


Na bought mate but very reasonable price.

I got a lot bigger. Went from 11,3 to just under 13 so it worked. Then cut like an idiot and lost it all


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

latest back session here, post #465

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-31.html


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Na bought mate but very reasonable price.
> 
> I got a lot bigger. Went from 11,3 to just under 13 so it worked. Then cut like an idiot and lost it all


It seems a nightmare to get abs and big arms natty lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> It seems a nightmare to get abs and big arms natty lol


Abs don't bother me mate. I also don't.isolate arms as most lifts work them anyway. had beauty Abs when i was 9.5 stone.skinny git. Haha.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Think im going proper mad. Woke up this morning at 3.30am and couldnt get back to sleep. Still buzzin from yesterdays weigh in i decided to go for an early morning run. Just got in and showered. No idea of distance covered but i'll check later on google. Cant believe that for 45mins i was able to run at a decent speed without feeling knackered. Fitness has drastically improved.

Just doing a bit of design work until i go to the office later. Sounds proper mad but im still going to go to the gym at 6.30am as well!

Got the healthy living / fitness bug big time lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Think im going proper mad. Woke up this morning at 3.30am and couldnt get back to sleep. Still buzzin from yesterdays weigh in i decided to go for an early morning run. Just got in and showered. No idea of distance covered but i'll check later on google. Cant believe that for 45mins i was able to run at a decent speed without feeling knackered. Fitness has drastically improved.
> 
> Just doing a bit of design work until i go to the office later. Sounds proper mad but im still going to go to the gym at 6.30am as well!
> 
> Got the healthy living / fitness bug big time lol!


Good effort mate


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

sorry havent been around guys been a little busy

training and diet going very well starting to feel like i used too (in goodish shape)

still on 300mgs test e every 10th day as i feel am gaining well

here are some updated pics


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

went to the gym as planned after my mega early run this morning and had a surprisingly good session:

30mins weight machines

30mins exercise bike

20mins cross trainer

15mins rowing machine

20mins treadmill running and jogging to cool down

finished with 30mins in sauna and steam room

still going to try 30mins on exercise bike this evening like normal. im full of energy at the minute so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just spotted this is back :bounce: hey people :thumb:

My goal is to increase 7-10lbs with 13% BF

i will weigh myself tomorrow and get current stats

I have kept up my eating and training plan and know ive grown without adding too much BF

will load some pics from my phone in a minute

good to be back :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Latest shoulder smashing here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-32.html post #468

Up to 106.5kg this morning :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Just spotted this is back :bounce: hey people :thumb:
> 
> My goal is to increase 7-10lbs with 13% BF
> 
> ...


welcome back mate!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pic 1 is about 4 week ago... Pic 2 is 5 mins ago... Defo gaining in size..getting a wee bit wobbly in the belly but im gaining so not too fussed about that at the mo, At a guess I'm up around 6lbs but will weigh myself when my flatmate gets in , digital scales and don't know how to work them, I'm taking an all in one twice a day, additional 1000 cals and 110gs of protein, aiming for 3000+ cals per day.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

these are my latest supps , I'm using superfoods now and adding them to cereal, yoghurt, meals etc... Great way to get additional omegas in a quick and tasty way , bought this shaker , carries 2 servings great to take to work or pre and post workout shakes.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 74468
> View attachment 74470
> these are my latest supps , I'm using superfoods now and adding them to cereal, yoghurt, meals etc... Great way to get additional omegas in a quick and tasty way , bought this shaker , carries 2 servings great to take to work or pre and post workout shakes.


Good going.pal. I considered doing this myself.but.making good progress as it is so aren't gonna change what ain't broke. Maybe im superstitious!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good going.pal. I considered doing this myself.but.making good progress as it is so aren't gonna change what ain't broke. Maybe im superstitious!


Keep doing what you are mate. It appears your now moving in the right direction physically and mentally now.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Keep doing what you are mate. It appears your now moving in the right direction physically and mentally now.


yae how are you Rob...the last time i posted you were taking a week off...how did it go?...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> yae how are you Rob...the last time i posted you were taking a week off...how did it go?...


I was really struggling mentally mate. Was starting to fall into a bad way which i was worried was gonna feck me up quite bad. I sat down though, had a weeks rest and realised I dont have much to be sad about. 

since then I've got my head down and gone back to basics (wendler ss) and stopped being so damn infatuated by it all! I've now whacked on 7lb nearly and lifts are getting good again. Slow and steady for me now



tyramhall said:


> Keep doing what you are mate. It appears your now moving in the right direction physically and mentally now.


Cheers buddy. As said above im just chilling out a bit more. Nothing better than strength training and seeing lifts go up every week.

Thanks again to everyone who picked me up though. Really does mean a lot. World.can be a lonely place at times


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> can be a lonely place at times


Not in the UK-M universe fella


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> I was really struggling mentally mate. Was starting to fall into a bad way which i was worried was gonna feck me up quite bad. I sat down though, had a weeks rest and realised I dont have much to be sad about.
> 
> since then I've got my head down and gone back to basics (wendler ss) and stopped being so damn infatuated by it all! I've now whacked on 7lb nearly and lifts are getting good again. Slow and steady for me now
> 
> ...


Great news pal....sometimes we all need to step back and take a look at the goode stuff around us


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

when we started this my goal was to add 7lbs

Jan 5th I was 87.9kg

Feb 2nd 93kg

thats just over 5kg/ 11lbs in 28days :bounce: :bounce:

so im extending the goal posts......gonna have a think overnight to what my next goal will be

I'm chuffed !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> when we started this my goal was to add 7lbs
> 
> Jan 5th I was 87.9kg
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff mate. Well done!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Brilliant stuff mate. Well done!


I could feel a change but still suprised.....god i can't wait for the morning to eat and train :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = [email protected], [email protected]

Overhead Press = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deadlift = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Chin-Up = [email protected] + 5kg, 1x5 @Bodyweight + 5kg.

Cardio

5 mins on cross trainer warm up.

5 mins on cross trainer cool down.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 140g Chicken, 2 Whole Eggs, 25g Peanut Butter, 1 Banana, 1 Cup of Green Tea, Daily Suppliment Tablets.

Meal 2 = 140g Chicken, 100g Prawns, 30g Rocket Salad, 1/4 Bell Pepper, 4-g Carrots, 1 Chilli, 1 cup green Tea.

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 30g Brocolli, 1 Apple, 125g Rice, 2 Spoons Whipped Cream, 1 Cup Green Tea.

Meal 4 = 280g Chicken, 3 Sticks Asparagus, 30g Brocolli.

Meal 5 = Shake (50g Whey, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 6 Spreys EVOO.)

Protein = 252g

Carbs = 88g

Fat = 68g

Calories = 1954

Alcohol = none 22 days with out and going strong.

*Overview*

Well I smashed the gym today, broke all PBs so im pretty chuffed, might not have done as many sets as I should have but I was determains to make gains on deads today so I tried to save myself. tryed a few 1 reps until I found something that felt like a challange. Diet wise I have only just realised that I have ate 700g of Chicken today.....best work on mixing that up a bit. Also today I dropped my eggs and smashed all but 2 so I was fairly low on fats, could have topped it up with Peanut Butter but is getting pretty boring so took a day off.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well ive just done 45mins on my exercise bike. Overall its been an intense day cardio wise. No doubt ive proper shocked my body! Think ill go relatively easy tomorrow at the gym. Dont want to burn out. Ive kept carbs higher than normal today to act as fuel and it seems to have paid off.

Im finishing work at 2pm tomorrow to go for an all over body massage. Thought id treat myself lol! (before anybody asks, im not gay lol)


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Workout B
> 
> ...


Good going mate. Must admit im impressed with the level of detail you go into. Something i'll consider doing in future posts


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:



> Well ive just done 45mins on my exercise bike. Overall its been an intense day cardio wise. No doubt ive proper shocked my body! Think ill go relatively easy tomorrow at the gym. Dont want to burn out. Ive kept carbs higher than normal today to act as fuel and it seems to have paid off.
> 
> Im finishing work at 2pm tomorrow to go for an all over body massage. Thought id treat myself lol! (before anybody asks, im not gay lol)


dude i get neck, shoulder and back massage every now and then...love it !


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

today diet

10am sweet and sour chiken with 2 cups brown rice

11.30am usn anabolic shake with full fat milk

2pm 2 tins tuna large jact spud (evoo drizzle)

3pm pack of almonds with usn shake

5pm dice beef stew with whole meal bread to dip in (x3)

6pm chiken fillet with cup brown rice evoo drizzle

8pm cnp pro pep shake

8.30pm -workout (back and bi,s)

9.30 pm pwo 50g protein shot

just got home from gym now gonna russtle something up

pic below after workout (pumped) feeling strong and getting great pumps think test e is in full flow now


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good going mate. Must admit im impressed with the level of detail you go into. Something i'll consider doing in future posts


Picked it up from Tass mate, he is proper strict on his diet so I decided to rob the idea and log it all like that too 

Well done on smashing the cardio today btw


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Fvck me its cold outside. My car says its -7!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

It's freezing Here as well mate, glad I work indoors.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> It's freezing Here as well mate, glad I work indoors.


Same here mate!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

morning folks.....not too bad here its -1 a heatwave for scotland :lol:

had ma breakie.....cornflakes sprinkled with 30gs of omegas/ Q-10....shake in a mo

shoulder session this morning then rest day tomoz......

whats everyones plans ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> morning folks.....not too bad here its -1 a heatwave for scotland :lol:
> 
> had ma breakie.....cornflakes sprinkled with 30gs of omegas/ Q-10....shake in a mo
> 
> ...


just got back from the gym mate and got in my office. pretty knackered actually. did quite a bit of cardio yesterday and could feel it this morning big time. still managed to do the following:

30mins - weight machines

20mins - rowing machine

20mins cross trainer

15mins - treadmill

13 lengths in the pool

none of the above was at a high intensity.

really looking forward to my massage later. never had one before so cant wait. it best not be a dude doing it lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> just got back from the gym mate and got in my office. pretty knackered actually. did quite a bit of cardio yesterday and could feel it this morning big time. still managed to do the following:
> 
> 30mins - weight machines
> 
> ...


great effort pal...now rest and enjoy your " happy ending " massage :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> great effort pal...now rest and enjoy your " happy ending " massage :lol:


lol. im actually worried that it could be a dude when i get there. when i booked it the receptionist never confirmed who it would be. im going to give them a call now and ask.....


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

good job i rang up. they had booked a guy to do it. that would have freaked me out big time! luckilly its now been changed to a woman. knowing my luck she will be a mssive fat bugger. oh well, she best not bloody turn me on!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> good job i rang up. they had booked a guy to do it. that would have freaked me out big time! luckilly its now been changed to a woman. knowing my luck she will be a mssive fat bugger. oh well, she best not bloody turn me on!


 :rolleye:

just in from the gym...good shoulder. Ab session, cardio tomoz and sunday then 2 rest days

ive added a 150g back of fruit and nuts as a pwo snack aswell as my shake


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy days boys, just finishing work and am off for my massage!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Evening all. Just had pre wo.shake (similar to.jack3d).then gonna go smash Squats bench and Deads. Loving Squats at min and really up for this so gonna say sod 85 and jump upto 90 a few days early. Hopefully smash it. Wish me luck


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So chuffed!

Squats 90x5x3 can't believe how good form.is and strength with these. Gonna up to 95 Mon and try blast 100.next Friday.

Bench 67.5x5x3 feel confident to up to 70 next

Deads.100x5 happy with form. Dug heels.in and drove it up with little issues. Upping to 105 next week

Dips 5kg 2 sets of 8. Will up to 10next week as felt confident.

Really happy with new belt too. Cnp pro velcro one. So much better than 10 quid one i had before!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> So chuffed!
> 
> Squats 90x5x3 can't believe how good form.is and strength with these. Gonna up to 95 Mon and try blast 100.next Friday.
> 
> ...


sounds great pal....good on ye :thumb:

ive just had the best meal...300g steak, steamed fish and veg.....

200g pinneaple and 4 kiwis

stuffed !

cardio next 2 days prob throw in Abs aswell


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Smashed legs this morning, read it here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-32.html

Its going to be a calorific day :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Smashed legs this morning, read it here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-32.html
> 
> Its going to be a calorific day :thumb:


awesome :thumb: i got gym at 330 but just cardio...good job cause ive just had a cheat meal,

Mcdonalds Big Mac Meal, fishburger and a bar of chocy :drool:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

All over body masage was fantastic yesterday. Cant believe ive never had one before! Decided to go for an early morning run at 5am before the snow arrived. It was only 40mins but felt great! Then went to the gym at 7.30am to do the following:

30mins cross trainer

20mins HIIT on bike

15mins cool down on treadmill

Was absolutely knackered afterwards!


----------



## azza- (Feb 4, 2012)

can someone please tell me how to start a new thread!! just joined an im going crazy because i cant do it! oh and profile pic wont show :/


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

after my enforced cheat day yesterday i have decided to have a day off from the gym today. My body feels a little lethargic and to be fair i have hit the gym hard again this week so its probably best to give it a rest!

that said, ive still had to come into work this morning to sort a few things out!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> after my enforced cheat day yesterday i have decided to have a day off from the gym today. My body feels a little lethargic and to be fair i have hit the gym hard again this week so its probably best to give it a rest!
> 
> that said, ive still had to come into work this morning to sort a few things out!


Good idea you've worked really hard this week, rest will do u good

im resting today aswell, yesterdays cardio turned in to a full on chest session :confused1: :lol:

today ive had cereal with 30gs omegas sprinkles on top, banana

300gs chick breast , mash and sweetocrn ( will have this again at 5)

steak and rice and a mass shake before bed

feel like crap think ive got early stages of Flu :cursing:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

up to 108kg this morning :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> after my enforced cheat day yesterday i have decided to have a day off from the gym today. My body feels a little lethargic and to be fair i have hit the gym hard again this week so its probably best to give it a rest!
> 
> that said, ive still had to come into work this morning to sort a few things out!


I was the same the past two days, decided to have them as rest/treat days, checked my log and I had been strict on diet and hit the gym for 9 days in a row, before that I had 2 days break and then another 7 days of smashign the gym.

Back on it today though just getting some food in me then im off to train!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

expletive said:


> up to 108kg this morning :thumb:


you fat fcuker, how tall are you? I have gone from 86kg to 83kg and am now back to 85kg so far this year, eating loads this week. H-drol starts tomorrow so hopefully I will get to 90kg soon.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> you fat fcuker, how tall are you? I have gone from 86kg to 83kg and am now back to 85kg so far this year, eating loads this week. H-drol starts tomorrow so hopefully I will get to 90kg soon.


6ft mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

cheers lads. my plan of action this week is to totally change my routine. Im planning to go to the gym 3 times this week starting tomorrow and each time im only going to do 30mins on the weights and 30mins HIIT on the rower or cross trainer. Hoping to really hammer my body.

I will still be doing 30mins steady state cardio on my exercise bike each evening before bed as well though. I may even look to up my calorie intake from 1580 to 2000 to see if i notice a difference.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well it's now full on man flu .. Been zombied out on the couch all day but determind to keep eating even if it's a couple of mass shakes - their 500 cals and 55gs protein per serving .. Today's a rest say , can make tomoz one too as if trained hard for 4 days... everyone sounds like their working really hard at the gym ! Great to read !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout A

Squat = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Bench = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Row = [email protected]

Dips [email protected]+10kg

Cardio

10 mins warmup on Crosstrainer.

30 mins fast walking.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 140g Chicken, 30g Broccoli, 3 Asparagus Sticks, Shake (50g Whey, 25g Peanut Butter, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 5g Creatine, 4 Spoons EVOO, 1 Spoon Honey), Morning Suppliment tablets.

Meal 2 = 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Mandarin.

Meal 3 = 280g Chicken, 30g Green Peas, 3 Asparagus Sticks, 3 Whole Eggs, 1 Banana, Afternoon Suppliment Tablets.

Meal 4 = 200g Mackerel, 1 Mandarin, Shake (25g Whey in water)

PWO Shake = 50g Whey, 5g Creatine, 5g Beta Alanaine, 1 Banana, 25g Peanut Butter, 1 spoon Honey, 4 Spoons EVOO.

Protein = 277g

Carbs = 91g

Fat = 102g

Calories = 2388

Alcohol = none 25 days without!

*Overview*

Well I took yeasterday and the day before off as rest days as it I has been smashing the gym and handnt had a rest day in over a week. Back on form today though, I forgot to take Shakes with Creatine and Beta Alananine in on my rest days so I have upped the intake today. I broke new PBs again today, I was trying to go for 3x5 training but Bench just kept getting better and better so I tried for a fourth set of [email protected] but feel short. Happy with todays lifting and glad to be back on the streight and narrow of my diet!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great post marrsy


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You need your rest days marrsy especially as your predominately strength training


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> 6ft mate


thats a great size pal....have u always been big? whats ur non training weight- pre gym days ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> thats a great size pal....have u always been big? whats ur non training weight- pre gym days ?


Usual walking around weight is around 15st

Last year cut to 13st then started bulking now 17st

Thing is i think i still look small in the mirror :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Usual walking around weight is around 15st
> 
> Last year cut to 13st then started bulking now 17st
> 
> Thing is i think i still look small in the mirror :thumb:


good on ye....are you gonna cut again for summer?

im aiming for 15 st now...got about 6lb to go.....would be happy at that.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> good on ye....are you gonna cut again for summer?
> 
> im aiming for 15 st now...got about 6lb to go.....would be happy at that.


Its bulk bulk bulk till around june I think then cut, (thinking of a quick blast on DNP) for my anual Florida excursion, have to look good for Golds Gym :lol:

Then its back to bulking


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Evening guys. Glad everyone is well. Pizza tonight then back on tomorrow. Had a very good week finishing with bench yesterday where I managed to get two reps (just!!!!) with 95kg.

Aims this week are to be squatting 100 by Friday as well as doing 105 Deads. Really want to get back to 140 but gonna take time! Slow and steady!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys

I've been out of the loop with this thread and know that a few more guys have joined the competition. Could someone remind who they are so that I can add them to the OP.

Thanks


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

expletive said:


> Me


Awesome, thank you


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Cardio

20 mins on the [email protected]/1%incline.

20 mins on the Crosstrainer @lv10 Resistance.

5 mins cool down on the bike.

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 2 Whole Eggs, 4 Bacon Strips

Meal 2 =1 mandarin, shake (50g Whey, 25g Peanut Butter, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, 4 Spoons EvOO)

Meal 3 = 140g Chicken, 100g Cottage Cheese, 1 Banana

Meal 4 =140g Chicken, shake (50g whey, 25g Peanut butter)

PWO Shake =50g Whey, 25g Peanut butter, 5g Creatine, 1.5g Beta Alanine, Maldon sea salt, 1 spoon Honey, 1 banana)

Protein = 257g

Carbs = 103g

Fat = 94g

Calories = 2289

Alcohol = none

*Overview*

I didn't sleep well last night at all due to landing a busy nightshift, drank too much green tea to stay awake so couldn't get to sleep today either.....anyway Diet has been good and I took it pretty steady with the gym with no intervals due to lack of sleep. Really looking forward to Deads and OHP tomorrow! Going to get a new PB!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pb night!.happier than Barrymoor at a pool party!

Squats 100x5x3 pb! Felt fairly heavy but confident of more. Problem is that it knocked the crap out of me for rest of workout. Heart is beating like mad!

Military press 50x2 48x5x2 struggled with this. Will stick to 48 next time

Cleans 47.5X5X3 up to 50 next.

Chins 6 then 4.

can't believe how much Squats have killed me. Keep 100.wed then go for 105 Fri


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

the rest day at the weekend did me the world of good.

got up at 6.30am and headed off to the gym and did the following:

30mins - weight machines

20mins - HIIT on cross trainer.

15mins - Treadmill (Jogging and walking to warm down).

10 lengths in the pool.

30mins in both sauna and steam room.

Had a really nice salmon and prawn tea:










It was also my daughters 2nd birthday the other day and we bought her a little bike which she goes crazy for. Brilliant excuse for me to take her to the park for an hours walk whilst pushing her!!:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good effort lads 

Sorry I havent been on much the past few days, been crazy busy with work and a few other things I have going on but its good to see everyone is still smashing it


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good effort lads
> 
> Sorry I havent been on much the past few days, been crazy busy with work and a few other things I have going on but its good to see everyone is still smashing it


no worries mate. its a shame as it seems mainly the same few post regularly.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Back from my holiday, put some weight on too which is good!! Will put some recent pics up 2moro.

Started my cycle today

800mg pc test 400

600mg pc deca 300

100mg pc oxy's


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Man, I can not compete with the lifts being posted here, I am so weak in comparision, good effort lads. I had a great session today, Arms and shoulders, feeling really happy in my training, I have had a few comments in work about how I am looking bigger, comments like that make me train like a man possessed :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome back Gator :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Man, I can not compete with the lifts being posted here, I am so weak in comparision, good effort lads. I had a great session today, Arms and shoulders, feeling really happy in my training, I have had a few comments in work about how I am looking bigger, comments like that make me train like a man possessed :lol:


Mate so long as you're happy with your progress you're doing well. Everyone is different with experience etc so.lifts are bound to be different. Keep doing what you're doing fella


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> Back from my holiday, put some weight on too which is good!! Will put some recent pics up 2moro.
> 
> Started my cycle today
> 
> ...


oxys...ouchy...i only lasted 17 days on then before the headaches got too much too bear.....they will blow u up though :thumb:

so in about 4 weeks time ur gonn abe hounding everything and anyone for a ride....oh memories :lol:

what you expecting to gain?

i trained at 630 this morning, good back session

extensions

seated pullys

t-bar rows

chins

just cooked and prepped tomorrows meals and gym kit...shoulders n hams at 630 again :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Doesn't matter what you lift mate, I know guys way smaller than me who can lift much more.

It's all about form and intensity


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Man, I can not compete with the lifts being posted here, I am so weak in comparision, good effort lads. I had a great session today, Arms and shoulders, feeling really happy in my training, I have had a few comments in work about how I am looking bigger, comments like that make me train like a man possessed :lol:


dude its not a numbers game...its about you and your development....strength gains :beer:


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Some quick pics not very good quality tho


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheers Fella's


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> Some quick pics not very good quality tho


lats look bigger, mid section defo leaning out.....looking leaner dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> oxys...ouchy...i only lasted 17 days on then before the headaches got too much too bear.....they will blow u up though :thumb:
> 
> so in about 4 weeks time ur gonn abe hounding everything and anyone for a ride....oh memories :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> lats look bigger, mid section defo leaning out.....looking leaner dude :thumbup1:


Cheers mate need my chest to grow a bit more really, I might start training my arms too


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> did u hear ive gained 11lb since jan 5th :rolleye:
> 
> just sayin  :lol:


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Pmsl. I was 11'11 at the start now 12'6 so pretty happy.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> Pmsl. I was 11'11 at the start now 12'6 so pretty happy.


 :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Hopefully with this cycle I can get over 13 stone!!! My heaviest ever was 12'9


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> Hopefully with this cycle I can get over 13 stone!!! My heaviest ever was 12'9


DUDE ur 12'9?...so only 5lb to 13st.....you will prob get up to 13'7.....make sure you eat and your hydration is spot on.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm 12'6 ATM


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> 13.5lb since Jan 7th
> 
> Just sayin... :whistling:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Progress Pic from me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> soooooo happy for you :rockon:
> 
> ya  dirty son of a
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Progress Pic from me.
> 
> View attachment 74755


can you add a before pic dude ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Here you go, looking at this I don't think I look much different but I feel much firmer.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Here you go, looking at this I don't think I look much different but I feel much firmer.
> 
> View attachment 74757
> View attachment 74758


na you do pal...your face has got blacker :lol: :lol:

your fore arms look bigger and your core looks leaner?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

:lol: cheers mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tuesdays tuckbox ... Steak stir fry... Shoulder session comming up...


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

So I woke up this morning with a random line in my stomach. Was puzzled at first then I thought it might be the start of my top two and showing. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> So I woke up this morning with a random line in my stomach. Was puzzled at first then I thought it might be the start of my top two and showing. Fingers crossed!


Jammy git! Well done though mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Tuesdays tuckbox ... Steak stir fry... Shoulder session comming up...
> View attachment 74764


Looks nice!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Jammy git! Well done though mate!


im not sure, i hope thats what it is though lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

well boys im sat here and ma bods aching- major doms.....so gonna have a rest day tomoz, its my day off work so gonna have a chilled day.....did wed- sat then mon/ tues this week.....ENOUGH mg:

making a big pot of spicey meatballs tonight then TV on the couch :thumbup1:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> well boys im sat here and ma bods aching- major doms.....so gonna have a rest day tomoz, its my day off work so gonna have a chilled day.....did wed- sat then mon/ tues this week.....ENOUGH mg:
> 
> making a big pot of spicey meatballs tonight then TV on the couch :thumbup1:


Good.lad. Rest is good when needed. Rest pal!

What's your recipe¿ wanna copy¡


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Good.lad. Rest is good when needed. Rest pal!
> 
> What's your recipe¿ wanna copy¡


lrge pack of tesco meatballs

1 onion

2 tins tomatoes

1/2 jar of llyod Grossman chilli sauce- use half the jar for the taste, full jar too fattening

garlic

black pepper

2 chillis

throw everything in to a large pan.....slow cook for 90 mins

sprinkle of low fat cheese on top when serving

pasta or rice

LUSH :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Staying in Portsmouth for a few days so trained at the City Gym

See the session here, post #486

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-33.html#

Liver, bacon and mash nommed for dinner


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Fitness*

Workout B

Squat = Not done.

Overhead Press = 1 x 55kg, 3x5 @50kg

Deadlift = [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Chin-Up = 2x10

*Diet*

Meal 1 = 250g Cottage Cheese, 1 Mandarin

Meal 2 = 280g Chicken, 1 Banana, 150g Grapes, 1 cup green tea.

Meal 3 = 150g Prawns, 25g Peanut Butter

Meal 4 = Steak dinner with carrot cake dessert.

PWO Shake = 50g Whey, 25g Peanut Butter, 6 Spoons EVOO, 5g Creatine, 5g Beta Alanine, Maaldon Seasalt.

Macros not recorded as I dont know the Steak Dinner.

Protein =

Carbs =

Fat =

Calories =

Alcohol =

*Overview*

Today hasnt been too good, the mess had a steak night and that pretty much never happens here so over ate there but I wasnt too fussed about that. Fitness wise I was trying to smash my PB on deadlift, got upto 120kg and new there was more to get out of me so went upto 125kg instead of 122.5kg and only managed 3 reps. I set myself a goal of repping it for 5 next time though instead of lowering the weight. I tried to get my OHP upto 55kg today but its too heavy for now, went down to [email protected] instead of 52.5kg as I was feeling mega drained, couldent get on the squat rack as there were people using it and im on a bit of a downer today so couldent be bothered waiting around for them to finish.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Workout B
> 
> ...


Rest if drained mate. Maybe deload for a few sessions to let your system recover. Big believer in rest when its required.

Good going with Deads though!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> *Fitness*
> 
> Workout B
> 
> ...


Dont be too hard on yourself mate. You have made some great progress recently!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Once again got up at 6.30 and headed off to the gym:

30mins weight machines

50mins cross trainer

25mins exercise bike

20mins treadmill to cool down

10 lengths in the pool

30mins sauna and steam room

Also made a chicken and prawn stirfry last night for today. Had some for my breakfast and have some for my dinner as well!










Going to play badminton tonight so going to slightly up my carbs compared to normal to hopefully give me some much needed extra energy!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Staying in Portsmouth for a few days so trained at the City Gym
> 
> See the session here, post #486
> 
> ...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No mate I'm 17st now :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers lads, yea im planning on on deloading if it happens again, I wasnt really in a good state of mind yeasterday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Buzzing! I know i seem to be saying it a lot but im so chuffed with training at minute!

Squats 105x5x3 pb

Bench 70x5x3

Deads 110x5x3

Dips 2x8 with 10kg

Next week Squats 110

bench 72.5

Deads 120

dips 12.5kg

Most consistent weights ever for me. Deadlifts felt so much easier when i was being an aggressive fecker shouting. Haha.

About to have shake then some home made nandos pita. :thumbup:

Proper love this thread guys. Really encouraging that each one of us is smashing it and helping each other through good and bad times. Kudos to everyone! :beer:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back and bis done tonight, read here, post #491

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-33.html


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Buzzing! I know i seem to be saying it a lot but im so chuffed with training at minute!
> 
> Squats 105x5x3 pb
> 
> ...


Love this post !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Took some back shots .. Single handed ! Lol ...can see a bit of growth .... 

getting a bit chunkier and less lean but i dont mind...just wanna get the size on for now


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Diet yeasterday was pretty clean allthough low on cals, think I might have just been cos of the Steak night in the mess the night before so some of that carried over. Phys wise I smashed 40 mins on the cross trainer.

One of my close mates is away for 2 month with work and we have decided to have a "Human Flag Off" when he gets back, who ever can hold the human flag the longest out of the two of us wins £100 from the other guy so im going to try workout a way to train for that and add it in with my current plan.

It seems my downer from the gym has finished thank got as im raring to go today and heading off now  Not too fussed if i get any new PBs today though, the last lifting sesh was a bit of reality check that im not going to get new PBs every time.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Smashed the gym increased my Squat PB to 1x5 100kg and my 1x5 Rows to 72.5kg. Decided to celibrate with a dessert in the Mess


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Smashed the gym increased my Squat PB to 1x5 100kg and my 1x5 Rows to 72.5kg. Decided to celibrate with a dessert in the Mess


Happy days pal! Well done!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Smashed the gym increased my Squat PB to 1x5 100kg and my 1x5 Rows to 72.5kg. Decided to celibrate with a dessert in the Mess


Good lad. All in your head. Stop.thinking about stuff so much and it'll just happen


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Food done , been sick for 2 days , back to normal in the morning  

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.853294,-4.265622


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've been informed that we have a new addition, SouthPaw, so have added him to the OP.

It's now The Tale of 11 Men!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I have done a progress check with photos

you can see it here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-33.html#post2858546


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> I've been informed that we have a new addition, SouthPaw, so have added him to the OP.
> 
> It's now The Tale of 11 Men!


There's only about 6 posters. Where the hell has everyone gone....


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> There's only about 6 posters. Where the hell has everyone gone....


Muscle was well keen then he just kind of dropped off the face of the earth one day.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> There's only about 6 posters. Where the hell has everyone gone....





Marrsy86 said:


> Muscle was well keen then he just kind of dropped off the face of the earth one day.


Shall I PM them? As a prompt?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Shall I PM them? As a prompt?


Might be an idea, especially coming from you. The girlies of the board have a special effect on 90% of the board members lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Might be an idea, especially coming from you. The girlies of the board have a special effect on 90% of the board members lol.


Ha ha! It's all the test flying around :laugh:

Would anyone mind letting me know who hasn't been posting please so that I know who to PM?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Shall I PM them? As a prompt?


Id like a prompt please katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Id like a prompt please katy


You don't need one!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just jumped on the scales and im 90kg now, Last recorded was 93kg on Jan 31st so im doing something right 

Also done 30mins cardio on the cross trainer today and 15 mins on the bike.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You don't need one!


thats a shame. Ill settle for a PM then!

on a serious note, it would be good if the other guys could contribute more. Think theres only about 6 of us that do it on a regular basis.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Just jumped on the scales and im 90kg now, Last recorded was 93kg on Jan 31st so im doing something right
> 
> Also done 30mins cardio on the cross trainer today and 15 mins on the bike.


happy days mate!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> thats a shame. Ill settle for a PM then!
> 
> on a serious note, it would be good if the other guys could contribute more. Think theres only about 6 of us that do it on a regular basis.


I'll get on it tomorrow  Switching off now to enjoy a nice hot bath and Friday night comendy


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Done my back session today, I was loving it until I got to my deadlifts. I done my warm-up set 65kg and it felt so easy it was like no effort at all, it was so good I thought I would go for it, loaded the bar to a new pb of 90kg (for reps) from 84kg, first rep was lovely and the second was to and then bang, massive sharp pain in my lower left back, I think I must have just twisted slightly or something, am gutted. I stopped my session straight away, I have a slight pain when my back is at some angles now but it's not to bad, it will not stop me training but I am going to have to lay off deads for a week or two now tho, I just hope it feels better in the morning.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Did a similar thing before xmas

Try back extensions while you let the injury heal.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Will do mate, pain in the backside this is, I am training really well at the moment and am nearly a week into my H-drol, It does not feel to bad sitting here now, fingers crossed I might get away with this one.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'll get on it tomorrow  Switching off now to enjoy a nice hot bath and Friday night comendy


Lucky you! Which comedy you watching??

Im stuck in my office with the dawning reality that im gonna have to work through the night to get a design job ready for a client meeting in the morning. The joys of being self employed lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening lads , I'm back on it but still not 100% .. Trained this morning .. Then worked .. Just cooked this .. Yummy !! Sweet n sour chicken spaghetti ... Was lush !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope you get well soon Speedway mate, that looks amazing tommy! I have been craving food for a few hours! Been looking at my bacon and fighting the urge to eat it lol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Drinking to drown sorrows. Mate.tried to dead 110x5x3 with me other day and he's now in hospital with a ruined lower back.bone. Feel terrible so drinking like a viking


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Drinking to drown sorrows. Mate.tried to dead 110x5x3 with me other day and he's now in hospital with a ruined lower back.bone. Feel terrible so drinking like a viking


Ps xrays say.lower back bone has twisted. Wtf!!!!!! As if!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Ps xrays say.lower back bone has twisted. Wtf!!!!!! As if!


Sounds bloody sore!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope he gets well soon Rob, Has he been lifting long ?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hope you get well soon Speedway mate, that looks amazing tommy! I have been craving food for a few hours! Been looking at my bacon and fighting the urge to eat it lol.


Thanks mate, chilled out for a couple of hours and it does not feel to bad, just a bit of pain when I twist around, not to worried now. This H-drol is playing with my mind, I went to the bathroom earlier and just happen to glance in the mirror and seen myself still pumped up, this got me well buzzing, I then went down stairs and banged out a few sets of press-ups (about 200 total) feeling really great now, getting better pumps than I have ever had. Love it.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Thanks mate, chilled out for a couple of hours and it does not feel to bad, just a bit of pain when I twist around, not to worried now. This H-drol is playing with my mind, I went to the bathroom earlier and just happen to glance in the mirror and seen myself still pumped up, this got me well buzzing, I then went down stairs and banged out a few sets of press-ups (about 200 total) feeling really great now, getting better pumps than I have ever had. Love it.


Well done mate. Theres nothing better than getting that encouragement to give you that buzz.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Drinking to drown sorrows. Mate.tried to dead 110x5x3 with me other day and he's now in hospital with a ruined lower back.bone. Feel terrible so drinking like a viking


Mate that sounds awful, makes me even more worried about deadlifting now.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Mate that sounds awful, makes me even more worried about deadlifting now.


Form is everything with deads, do it well and youll be fine


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

expletive said:


> Form is everything with deads, do it well and youll be fine


I feel like my form is ok, the thing is my hands are still hurting like crazy when doing them, my left is the worst, I think what I have done is to try and adjust my grip slighty near the top of the lift which caused me to twist ever so slightly, lessons have been learned today.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hope he gets well soon Rob, Has he been lifting long ?


6 months but.none in 2 month. Went to lift 110 for.3x5 with me and it did him. Feel.bad that he's in hospital but he jerked like mad last lift and it killed him


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Im getting proper stressed now. Cant get this house design to look right for my meeting later. Just having a proper design block lol!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Let me help you mate.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Only joking mate, try this one.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just the inspiration im looking for lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

In the gym. ..only 3 people here !! Gotta go >>>>


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lucky you! Which comedy you watching??
> 
> Im stuck in my office with the dawning reality that im gonna have to work through the night to get a design job ready for a client meeting in the morning. The joys of being self employed lol!


Thankfully we rarely have that issue with work anymore...did you get it all sorted?

We watched New Girl, Stella and League of Their Own  Was a nice relaxing night in. I do watch a little too much tv though! :laugh:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Im getting proper stressed now. Cant get this house design to look right for my meeting later. Just having a proper design block lol!


Hate architects!!!!! Maybe that's because i do structural engineering though


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Hate architects!!!!! Maybe that's because i do structural engineering though


Lol. Bloody engineers, always saying we cant build it like we want. Lower your factor of safety lol!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Legs smashed this morning.

LEGS

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x120kg 25x120kg 100x50kg BOOM!!!

Hack squats: 12x70kg 12x90kg 9x100kg 8x100kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected] (toes in), [email protected] (toes out), [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]

Full journal can be seen here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-34.htmlhttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-34.html


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thankfully we rarely have that issue with work anymore...did you get it all sorted?
> 
> We watched New Girl, Stella and League of Their Own  Was a nice relaxing night in. I do watch a little too much tv though! :laugh:


Sounds like you had a good night!

I worked right through the night and got a design finished for the 10am meeting. Couple of amendments needed but overall client was impressed. Im just a really good blagger lol!

Ive stepped it up a notch big time today. My office is about 10miles from home and today ive just gone and bought a road bike. Each day im going to cycle to the gym then onto work. Even if its raining!

Cant believe how addictive this sh!t is!!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Was bored so looked through some pics before I started training properly and one from the other day.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Gator said:


> Was bored so looked through some pics before I started training properly and one from the other day.


Good progress there mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a day off yesterday as i was knackered. Still ate pretty well though.

Got up this morning at 6.30am and cycled to the gym. Did the following:

30mins - cross trainer

20mins - bike

15mins - treadmill

30mins - sauna and steam room

Then i cycled to work which took about 15mins!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow that was a tough session

Squats 105x5x3 felt heavy tonight. Think heavy drinking at weekend ruined me. No drinking for a while though so will be ok. Felt heavy though and nearly passed out after final set

Military press 47.5x5x3 felt ok. Hoping to hit 50 next week

Cleans 50x5x3 PB! Felt strong once i got technique sorted. 52.5 next week

Chins 6 then 5

Happy to be knocking drink on head as it ruins my training. Weight is steady away but hoping no booze and taking things more serious in coming weeks will help push me towards the 13 stone mark


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Work is keeping me crazy busy so its hard to find time to get on here but im still smashing the gym 

I have had to change my diet from low carb mod fat igh protein to 20/40/40 though, the lack of carbs was killing me and got a few things going on right now where i dont need my diet to be helping getting me down  Still aiming for 2400 though so see how it goes.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting session tonight at the gym.

Had a discussion with the sports injury therapist there after i had done bench press as my injury was playing up

He took me through various movements and stretches, and through a process of elimination he found that I have got an issue with my left pectoral insertion on the arm.

He said that its safe to work around the injury, he also said that it would more than likely heal with a good stretching program. He gave me some good PNF stretches to work with.

I have noticed that with my increase in size my flexibility has decreased. So now i know what it is I can get on the healing train.

After seeing him I didnt do my usual chest session but gave my Tricep a good seeing to, then 2 light sets on the pec deck, second set I used Mentzers intensity method, used a cadence of 4,4,4, Its a killer!

Also got some peptides thought the post today which i plan to use on my cruise in 5 weeks time.

CHEST & TRIS

Bench Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Superset

Skullcrusher into CGBP: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bench dips (30seconds rest) [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Finished with 20 mins cardio


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Work is keeping me crazy busy so its hard to find time to get on here but im still smashing the gym
> 
> I have had to change my diet from low carb mod fat igh protein to 20/40/40 though, the lack of carbs was killing me and got a few things going on right now where i dont need my diet to be helping getting me down  Still aiming for 2400 though so see how it goes.


Bit high on the calories IMHO mate if you want to see those abs


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Bit high on the calories IMHO mate if you want to see those abs


Jese 2400 kcals and less needed to see abs! Im that used to 3500 i.think id pass out on that much. Haha. So happy to be bulking all year!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

expletive said:


> Bit high on the calories IMHO mate if you want to see those abs


Im just following this by chance the example used is 200 pounds and im 201 

They say I need 3000 to maintain and to cut down to 2400 to spare muscle mass. While doing im sure my arms look bigger even though im in a cal deficit.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Im just following this by chance the example used is 200 pounds and im 201
> 
> They say I need 3000 to maintain and to cut down to 2400 to spare muscle mass. While doing im sure my arms look bigger even though im in a cal deficit.


They wil look bigger as you get more defined, id personally drop another couple of hundred cals off, but that might be just me. i cut 2 stone in 2 and a bit months last summer


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey dudes .... Just weighed myself and I'm now 93.9kg was 87.9 on jan 5th... 6kg increase !! Well chuffed  just made this ... Got 2 sirloin steaks in the fridge for meals 4 and 5


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Hey dudes .... Just weighed myself and I'm now 93.9kg was 87.9 on jan 5th... 6kg increase !! Well chuffed  just made this ... Got 2 sirloin steaks in the fridge for meals 4 and 5
> View attachment 75343


Well done pal!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Well done pal!


thanks man....its also a bit weird to think ive gained a stone !

the biggest part of it has been getting my diet right, planning my meals and being super strict with it


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Got up at 6.30 and went to the gym on my bike and did the following:

30mins - weight machines

15mins - cross trainer

20mins - HIIT on bike

10mins - cool down on treadmill

Then cycled to work and had this:










Chicken, turkey and tomato with scrambled egg!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> thanks man....its also a bit weird to think ive gained a stone !
> 
> the biggest part of it has been getting my diet right, planning my meals and being super strict with it


Its obviously working. Keep it up!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Got up at 6.30 and went to the gym on my bike and did the following:
> 
> 30mins - weight machines
> 
> ...


dude that looks lush !

what have u dropped now? all this good food and exercise must be having a great affect


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> dude that looks lush !
> 
> what have u dropped now? all this good food and exercise must be having a great affect


Last time i weighed myself it was over a stone. Decided now to weight myself once a month. Figured it will build up the excitement. Can clearly see a difference in the mirror now. Sounds daft but im sure there isnt as much fat in front of my abs. Can actually feel the grooves underneath now lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Last time i weighed myself it was over a stone. Decided now to weight myself once a month. Figured it will build up the excitement. Can clearly see a difference in the mirror now. Sounds daft but im sure there isnt as much fat in front of my abs. Can actually feel the grooves underneath now lol!


bet ur clothes are loose too


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> bet ur clothes are loose too


Noticed a massive difference. Im back in my 34" jeans and also a few shirts fit quite easily now!

My diet isnt perfect every day but anytime i do have a craving for something then ive learnt to give in ever so slightly to satisfy it. I think by doing it this way im far more likely to make this clean living a life long thing instead of a 3 month stint for an online competition!

It will be nice to lose between 2-3st by the time we finish this.

Once we do finish i think ill carry on my own journal as its great to keep me motivated. Hopefully in a years time i'll have some great before and after shots!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Update on weight. Weighed this morning and sitting at 12,8. That's an increase of 8lb. I think I'll hopefully be pushing 13,2 by end of march. Fingers crossed


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

expletive said:


> They wil look bigger as you get more defined, id personally drop another couple of hundred cals off, but that might be just me. i cut 2 stone in 2 and a bit months last summer


Were you closer to 2000 cals ? what were your micro break downs ? did you lose loads of muscle ? my strength gains have seems to stop and regress now, im guessing its due to my diet being focused towards cutting but not sure.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Update on weight. Weighed this morning and sitting at 12,8. That's an increase of 8lb. I think I'll hopefully be pushing 13,2 by end of march. Fingers crossed


Good going buddy and ur lifts are up, u wil do it no problem


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Were you closer to 2000 cals ? what were your micro break downs ? did you lose loads of muscle ? my strength gains have seems to stop and regress now, im guessing its due to my diet being focused towards cutting but not sure.


Deffo the case mate. When bulking a pile weight on the bar. When i started cutting i had zero energy and literally nearly passed out twice in the gym! No carbs means no energy mate so you are bound to struggle with weights. That's what i hate about cutting.

If its what you want though keep going and just accept its more about maintaining muscle while cutting and not gaining muscle


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Deffo the case mate. When bulking a pile weight on the bar. When i started cutting i had zero energy and literally nearly passed out twice in the gym! No carbs means no energy mate so you are bound to struggle with weights. That's what i hate about cutting.
> 
> If its what you want though keep going and just accept its more about maintaining muscle while cutting and not gaining muscle


Yea I have set the goal of getting my abs visable and then builking as clean as possable from there to gain some size been reading all the simplyshredded articles on it and they say to reincrease your cals,carbs,protein to the diet slow so you dont just gain a **** load of weight.

Most the people on simplyshredded are prolly on gear though as they have perfect bodys lol.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back and Bis twatted tonight!

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated cable row: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pulldown machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Wide grip pullups: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] + some negatives

DB curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Bad news is ive injured the tendon at my pec insertion so no benching for a while, bugger!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Yea I have set the goal of getting my abs visable and then builking as clean as possable from there to gain some size been reading all the simplyshredded articles on it and they say to reincrease your cals,carbs,protein to the diet slow so you dont just gain a **** load of weight.
> 
> Most the people on simplyshredded are prolly on gear though as they have perfect bodys lol.


Increase the calories after a cut by around 100 every 5 - 7 days


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

had this urge to weigh myself this morning and really wish i hadnt. ive gone back upto 15st 9lbs. Absolutely gutted. My diet has been really clean and exercise has been really intense. its proper messed with my head. i thought i looked good in the mirror the other day where as today i feel that i dont.

is it possible i have hit a plateau and now my body is fighting me trying to lose weight? any advice? im thinking of having 2-3 days off completely and having a good old re-feed.

if anybody can offer any help id really appreciate it.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> had this urge to weigh myself this morning and really wish i hadnt. ive gone back upto 15st 9lbs. Absolutely gutted. My diet has been really clean and exercise has been really intense. its proper messed with my head. i thought i looked good in the mirror the other day where as today i feel that i dont.
> 
> is it possible i have hit a plateau and now my body is fighting me trying to lose weight? any advice? im thinking of having 2-3 days off completely and having a good old re-feed.
> 
> if anybody can offer any help id really appreciate it.


How many calories are you consuming?

.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hang in there boys


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> How many calories are you consuming?
> 
> .


myfitnesspal says i need to consume 1500 to lose 2lbs a week. i thought this was a bit low so im averaging between 1800 - 2000.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> myfitnesspal says i need to consume 1500 to lose 2lbs a week. i thought this was a bit low so im averaging between 1800 - 2000.


On average how much exercise are you doing per day?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> On average how much exercise are you doing per day?


feel like im never out of the gym. at the minute i do the following everyday without fail:

20mins - cycle to work

20mins - cycle home from work

30mins - exercise bike before bed

then when i go to the gym which on average is 5-6 times a week i tend to do the following:

20-30mins - weight machines

20 - 30mins - cross trainer

20-30mins - bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

feel like im proper working my ar$e off.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

is it possible that im not eating enough?? when i put all the information into myfitnesspal it normally says that i still have approx 1000cals to burn despite putting all meals etc... into it


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You could be burning off too many cals and not consuming enough


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> You could be burning off too many cals and not consuming enough


thats what im thinking pal. im really busting a gut.

think i might have 2-3 days off to re-evaluate where im at. im not going to let it beat me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wee back shot


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> had this urge to weigh myself this morning and really wish i hadnt. ive gone back upto 15st 9lbs. Absolutely gutted. My diet has been really clean and exercise has been really intense. its proper messed with my head. i thought i looked good in the mirror the other day where as today i feel that i dont.
> 
> is it possible i have hit a plateau and now my body is fighting me trying to lose weight? any advice? im thinking of having 2-3 days off completely and having a good old re-feed.
> 
> if anybody can offer any help id really appreciate it.


Relook at ur diet , fat content , what dressings / sauces are u using? Could u afford to drop 500 cals a day without it affecting ur level of training ( which is a lot buddy ) ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> thats what im thinking pal. im really busting a gut.
> 
> think i might have 2-3 days off to re-evaluate where im at. im not going to let it beat me.


It won't beat u pal , ur will power is inspiring ! Be critical with ur food, re asses of u have to


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Relook at ur diet , fat content , what dressings / sauces are u using? Could u afford to drop 500 cals a day without it affecting ur level of training ( which is a lot buddy ) ?


ive been really strict on diet front. sauces are generally homemade and as healthy as possible. if anything i feel like i have been too strict. apart from my cheat day, i dont even have any treats, crisps, biscuits etc.... im having 5-6 meals a day which are all ideas off here.

i just think possibly im not eating enough with the amount of cardio im doing??


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> It won't beat u pal , ur will power is inspiring ! Be critical with ur food, re asses of u have to


i really appreciate that pal.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> thats what im thinking pal. im really busting a gut.
> 
> think i might have 2-3 days off to re-evaluate where im at. im not going to let it beat me.


Hang in there mate. I know it can get tough. A few days off may give you a recharge so you can hit it harder then! Chin up though, you've been doing brilliant!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Hang in there mate. I know it can get tough. A few days off may give you a recharge so you can hit it harder then! Chin up though, you've been doing brilliant!


Cheers pal. Knew this day was coming, just a shock to the system.

Ive decided to train twice a day and up cals to 2500 for the rest of this week.

Dont feel comfortable having a few days off. Worried it could turn into a couple of months lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> myfitnesspal says i need to consume 1500 to lose 2lbs a week. i thought this was a bit low so im averaging between 1800 - 2000.


Did you add your own foods to it ? Alot of the ones that are in there are wrong mate and their protein/fat/carb grams are missing or in accurate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

[email protected]! Tonight went well even if i did fall overt after deads. Always get massive had rush with deads and Squats.

Squats 105x5x3

Bench 72.5x5x3 PB. Done 75x5x2 before and 80x5 but never 3 sets. Think chest is growing too cos spotters on cage need altering cos bar hits my chest if i fail now whereas before it didn't

Deads 110x5x3

Dips 10kg 8x2


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Did you add your own foods to it ? Alot of the ones that are in there are wrong mate and their protein/fat/carb grams are missing or in accurate.


Yeah i did pal. Any that didnt seem correct i adjusted to suit


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> [email protected]! Tonight went well even if i did fall overt after deads. Always get massive had rush with deads and Squats.
> 
> Squats 105x5x3
> 
> ...


Thought id post this too. Haha. Warm today so whacked short sleeve postman pat shirt on! Proper filled out arms since last wearing it in Sept. Can't beat pi$$ take postie shirt. Ha


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just realised I have passed the one month point for not drinking alcohol  !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Found out this evening my grandad has passed away. Its knocked me for 6 and with yesterdays events my head is cabbaged.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Found out this evening my grandad has passed away. Its knocked me for 6 and with yesterdays events my head is cabbaged.


Feck man. Seriously gutted for you. I know how you're feeling fella. Losing a loved one is terrible. Is there anything any of us can do? Was it expected at all? Thoughts with you


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Found out this evening my grandad has passed away. Its knocked me for 6 and with yesterdays events my head is cabbaged.


Sorry to hear this mate


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Found out this evening my grandad has passed away. Its knocked me for 6 and with yesterdays events my head is cabbaged.


Mate, that's awful news, really sorry to hear of your loss, take it easy buddy and take some time off from this if you need to, we will all be here when you come back.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers for the comments lads. Ive got to keep going otherwise i'll end up back at square one. He really drove me to get super fit again so it sounds really sad and gay but i kinda want to do it for him. Probably just have the weekend off to get my head straight.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the comments lads. Ive got to keep going otherwise i'll end up back at square one. He really drove me to get super fit again so it sounds really sad and gay but i kinda want to do it for him. Probably just have the weekend off to get my head straight.


Do what you need to do fella and come back when you're ready


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear your bad news mate. Stay strong


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the comments lads. Ive got to keep going otherwise i'll end up back at square one. He really drove me to get super fit again so it sounds really sad and gay but i kinda want to do it for him. Probably just have the weekend off to get my head straight.


sorry to hear that Mr......do it for YOU now...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym was tough this morning , woke up at 430, had 2 coffees and 2 peanut butter and banana toasties , cooked a chicken and headed to rte gym at 615... Was very tired but managed to put in a good effort.. Work soon ... Gonna be a long day !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well we are at the halfway point, been cutting for around a month been alcohol free for just over that, went from 93kg down to 89kg so far.

Though I would post an update.....

From










to










From










to


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Defo more deffiniton there, good work


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Started my peptides this morning 100mcg of GHRP-6 and 100mcg of CJC 1295 x3 ED

After pinning gear these tiny amounts through tiny needles are a doddle.

I was also speaking to a guy in the know as I was unsure about continuing my blast due to the injury, my training is now limited to Back, Legs and arms, no shoulders or Chest at present.

As I said i was considering going back to a TRT dose but have now decided to continue my blast and add 450mg deca into the mix to help as i still want a massive back and wheels. Chest and shoulders can catch up


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Excellent progress Marrsy!! Really impressed!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers guys 

Good luck Expletive.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Great progress marrsy!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

well done Marrsy :thumb:


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Right little update, been struggling to get in the gym the last 3 weeks as my g/f has started working late and we have a son so I have him. I have stopped my cycle and started pct as there is no point in being on ATM. So my goals are now different, I want to stay above 12st but get fit and more defined. I can get in the gym at least twice a week still. Any advice on how to change my training.

Matt

A pic from today.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Have you not got a bar and dumbbells Matt? plenty you can do at home, this with a couple of gym sessions would get you by. I am having a day off today, should be training but I am so tired, had almost constant doms the last couple of weeks, day on, day off training has caught up with me and my joints are also feeling a little dry (wrists and shoulders) I have the week of work next week so want to get rid of these aches and be fresh for then, I intend to really go for it as it will be my third week on the Hdrol and I have plenty of time for training and cardio (bike rides on hilly routes) looking forward to it.

EDIT: forgot to mention, looking good dude :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

So half way through and things are going well , although I have to say I've become quite obsessive especially over my diet, I'm constantly cooking and eating, I've exceeded my initial goal of 7 lb and I'm sitting around a 11/ 12 lb gain, the new goal being a stone, tool this pic last night and can see a change ..wee bit wobbly in my mid section but it's to be expected lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> Right little update, been struggling to get in the gym the last 3 weeks as my g/f has started working late and we have a son so I have him. I have stopped my cycle and started pct as there is no point in being on ATM. So my goals are now different, I want to stay above 12st but get fit and more defined. I can get in the gym at least twice a week still. Any advice on how to change my training.
> 
> Matt
> 
> A pic from today.


Maybe do full body workout covering the compound moves over 2 days then ab work at home and try and get some running? Adapt ur diet a bit too... U could always use ur son as a barbell lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Where are u lot ?? Hungover ?? Lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im still here Tommy

Yesterday, Peptides done, Deca turned up in the post this morning so jabbed 750mg test and 450mg deca! Smashed legs in the gym today.

Ive reassessed my training to help this injury heal. Im going to be doing a 3 day split.

Day 1: back

Day 2: Arms, calves, shrugs

Day 3: Legs

Ill review this on a weekly basis and see how the injury heals.

LEGS

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x120kg 25x120kg 100x50kg

Hack squats: 12x70kg 12x90kg 10x110kg 10x110kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ I remember doing my shoulder in. .. No push work for 6 weeks was a killer !! But u got ur head straight so u will be fine


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Its not my shoulder its the tendon at the pec insertion


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Think ive got my head straight now. Funeral is on monday so ill be back on it from tuesday onwards. To be honest my diet has still been good these last few days so hopefully not done any damage which cant be put right.

My aim is still to lose between 2-3st by the end of March.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess it's back to a tale of 10 men, Apple has been banned mg:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> I guess it's back to a tale of 10 men, Apple has been banned mg:


Yeah i noticed that! To be fair, with the amount of regular posters it should be renamed tale of 5 or 6 lol!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Why was apple trying to source gear anyway, thought he made his own


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Terrible weekend. Poor diet because I've been ill all weekend. Full of bloody cold again! Hard to.keep diet strong feeling like this!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah i noticed that! To be fair, with the amount of regular posters it should be renamed tale of 5 or 6 lol!


Not many left out of the 11 like.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Only the hardcore remain


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Not many at all, I wonder if the other lads are going to start posting :rolleye:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Only the hardcore remain


Indeed. Where the Hell has everyone gone?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im still about just not on the forum as much but still puttin in work :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Its not my shoulder its the tendon at the pec insertion


I know pal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Do you guys want me to PM the guys who aren't posting? As a nudge and to find out if they still want to participate?

I'll remove apple.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Katy said:


> Do you guys want me to PM the guys who aren't posting? As a nudge and to find out if they still want to participate?
> 
> I'll remove apple.


yea plz...would be good to have an updated list


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> yea plz...would be good to have an updated list


From what I could tell, southpaw and muscle are the only two who haven't psoted much so I've just PM'd them 

If there's anyone else I need to PM let me know


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feeling like death today do no work. Sleep and food! Im sick of gettin s cold every 2 months though! Im getting about 160mg vit c a day from multi vit tablets. Im gonna buy some separate vit c tablets though and up it. Anyone reccomend a suitable dose?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

No idea Rob but hope you shake it off soon mate. I have had a good couple of days, training is feeling good, eating is pretty good and I am even getting in some cardio work in the form of riding my mountain bike, I absolutley love getting out on my bike, riding on the moors just me and my tunes on my ipod, it's very good for the mind, happy days, I feel better within myself now then I have done for years, not drinking alcohol is the main reason for this I am sure.

A quick progress pic



Excuse the mess, it's my daughters room, untidy bedrooms are a side effect of being 10.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Daughter's bedroom.Yeah righto..It's your pink paradise really innit?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is this now the official tale of 9 men ?

I wonder how many will be left by the end :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is this now the official tale of 9 men ?
> 
> I wonder how many will be left by the end :lol:


You could always make it back up to 10 Tass :whistling:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Is this now the official tale of 9 men ?
> 
> I wonder how many will be left by the end :lol:


I only just got that, I thought someone else had dropped out :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> I only just got that, I thought someone else had dropped out :lol:


Wasn't a pop..I thought Apple going meant it was nine...lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> No idea Rob but hope you shake it off soon mate. I have had a good couple of days, training is feeling good, eating is pretty good and I am even getting in some cardio work in the form of riding my mountain bike, I absolutley love getting out on my bike, riding on the moors just me and my tunes on my ipod, it's very good for the mind, happy days, I feel better within myself now then I have done for years, not drinking alcohol is the main reason for this I am sure.
> 
> A quick progress pic
> 
> ...


Not too bad now after a lot of kip. Having a deload week this week to.keep progression going. Gonna be doing some higher reps next few weeks to keep mixing it up


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cheat meal for me tonight - I'm stuffed !!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Macaroni , ribs , chicken burritos


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

That looks amazing Tommy, corn beef hash for me, to much cheating was done at the weekend.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> That looks amazing Tommy, corn beef hash for me, to much cheating was done at the weekend.


Dude corn beef is one thing I cannot eat ! Boke !


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude corn beef is one thing I cannot eat ! Boke !


x2 hate the stuff!

My two carb up days are done now back on to the streight and narrow for 6 days then its my birthday so might break my no alcohol rule depending whats going on.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Yesterday was my grandads funeral and was the hardest day of my life. Ive accepted that even if i dont lose between 2-3st by the end of march not to beat myself up too much as this is a life change and not a short term goal.

Doesnt mean im going to slacken off though!

After i got back home yesterday i decided to jump on my exercise bike to get a bit of frustration out. I ended up staying on it for 2hrs lol!

I got up at 6.30am today and went straight to the gym and did the following:

30mins weight machines

15mins warm up on cross trainer

20mins HIIT on bike

15mins cool down on treadmill

30mins in sauna and steam room

Feel like ive got extra incentive from somewhere. Not sure where though!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ good on ye pal


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Yesterday was my grandads funeral and was the hardest day of my life. Ive accepted that even if i dont lose between 2-3st by the end of march not to beat myself up too much as this is a life change and not a short term goal.
> 
> Doesnt mean im going to slacken off though!
> 
> ...


Well done mate. Keep it up


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

God damn Pancake day! Not even a big fan of them but I cant resist Honey with them!

Since I changed from my low carb diet to my 40/40/20 diet I have only lost half a KG in 10 days opposed to the 3kg in 10 days I lost on low carb. Considering going back to the low carb diet after my birthday and up my fat content again to conpensate. I know a fair bit of the 3kg will be christmas and holiday weight but want to try it again to see what my bodys better with on a cut.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Deload week this week. Legs have been struggling on this routine so every fifth week im going to do a deload which is basically 50% of what i normally do.

Squats 52.5x5x3

Military press 25x5x3

Cleans as above

Chins. Usual bodyweight

Diet has been poor from sat due to illness so had stomach issues today getting back to it. The 3200 kcals have been hard to do but managed it. Hopefully this deload will make me fresh for some 3x10 training in the coming weeks


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Been cooking .... Spicey meatballs and spicey tomatoes pork spaghetti .. Mmmmm tomorrow's meals all done !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Been cooking .... Spicey meatballs and spicey tomatoes pork spaghetti .. Mmmmm tomorrow's meals all done !!
> View attachment 75929


Looks good pal!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Looks good pal!


How u feeling buddy ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> How u feeling buddy ?


Think im over the worse of it. It was just tough havin the bad news of my weightloss followed by my grandad dieing. Luckily ive not lossed the buzz for carrying on which im really chuffed with. So much so that ive just got in from the gym and done the following:

30mins weight machines

60mins exercise bike

15mins treadmill

10 lengths in pool

30mins in sauna and steam room

How are you getting on??


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Big.problem. When I train legs a lot they grow a lot! I have literally grown out of 4 pairs of jeans. Too tight for my legs. Anyone suggest where the Hell i can get some decent one from that will fit!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Think im over the worse of it. It was just tough havin the bad news of my weightloss followed by my grandad dieing. Luckily ive not lossed the buzz for carrying on which im really chuffed with. So much so that ive just got in from the gym and done the following:
> 
> 30mins weight machines
> 
> ...


I'm shattered tonight , bed soon just as soon as I've prepped ma meals , trained at 630 this morning then busy day at work til 7.... Booshed but going great


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Big.problem. When I train legs a lot they grow a lot! I have literally grown out of 4 pairs of jeans. Too tight for my legs. Anyone suggest where the Hell i can get some decent one from that will fit!


What about cutting them in to denim hot pants lolllll


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one Tommy, Ive felt like shyte all week so Im not training till Saturday


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Nice one Tommy, Ive felt like shyte all week so Im not training till Saturday


Eat and rest up buddy ... Will do u no harm


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Eat and rest up buddy ... Will do u no harm


My thoughts exactly, good to have a rest occasionally


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> My thoughts exactly, good to have a rest occasionally


Plus it will give me a chance to catch up to ya


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Plus it will give me a chance to catch up to ya


Id better take a couple of years off then :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sitting at 93.5 kg now some days it's 94...Aiming for 95kg now ... Been moving the goal posts slowly as the size goes on ... I will be over the moon to hit that by April 1st, would mean a 7.5 kg gain


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

110 at the moment


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> 110 at the moment[/quote......zzzzzzz....


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

i did 45mins on my exercise bike last night followed by some flavoured turkey steaks for tea:










got up and went to the gym this morning at 6.30am and did the following:

30mins - weight machines

15mins - warm up on cross trainer

20mins - HIIT on rowing machine

15mins - cool down on treadmill

why cant my gym be this quiet all the time???:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Couple of days off from work which is nice!.just had two boiled eggs and got 4 more hard boiling at min. Then got some spicy meatballs tonight and another deload session. One more deload sat then 3x10 for a few weeks. Deloading is under rated! Feel great for it.

Bought new t today too and trying it on they have 360 mirrors. Back.looks quality at top. Getting some great size and the military pressing is doing wonders for shoulders.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Couple of days off from work which is nice!.just had two boiled eggs and got 4 more hard boiling at min. Then got some spicy meatballs tonight and another deload session. One more deload sat then 3x10 for a few weeks. Deloading is under rated! Feel great for it.
> 
> Bought new t today too and trying it on they have 360 mirrors. Back.looks quality at top. Getting some great size and the military pressing is doing wonders for shoulders.


sounds good pal!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Found a pic of me 3.5 years ago when I was 9.5 stone just before I started weights. Haha. One below is more recent. Haha quality!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

And another. Back then and now. First pic is size small top that hung off me. Other one is pic today in a medium top that fits well. Amazing how much better i feel having filled out. Notice it most on my shoulders and back from early days


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> And another. Back then and now. First pic is size small top that hung off me. Other one is pic today in a medium top that fits well. Amazing how much better i feel having filled out. Notice it most on my shoulders and back from early days


 beefcake in the making dude !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> beefcake in the making dude !


Haha hopefully. Aim is to get to 15 stone then see how I feel. So tempted by sust 250 in Aug for 12 weeks!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Spicy meatball sauce simmering. All ready in 40

I tin chop tom

Tom puree

Yellow pepper

Onion

Garlic

Water

Chillis

Salt

Pepper

Cumin

Garam masala

Cayenne chilli

Italian herbs

Cinnamon.

6 meatballs ready to add after 20 mins then another 20 min simmer to cook


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Spicy meatball sauce simmering. All ready in 40
> 
> I tin chop tom
> 
> ...


make sure u open the toiet window when ur done :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> make sure u open the toiet window when ur done :lol:


Mrs is out so i normally just go in kitchen bin


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Back has gone again, I am so fcuked off now, tripped over my laptop wire and jarred it, been in agony today, hurts in the same place as last time. Just as the hdrol is kicking in, I have to keep training, I can't face the thought that I have to stop at this point, going to give it a couple of days and see how it goes, on such a downer here, I have gone from feeling on top of the world to my lowest point in years in just 48 hours. Been to the docs today and he has given me, codeine and robaxin and also a little lecture on how to train properly, fcuking pr1ck.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Back has gone again, I am so fcuked off now, tripped over my laptop wire and jarred it, been in agony today, hurts in the same place as last time. Just as the hdrol is kicking in, I have to keep training, I can't face the thought that I have to stop at this point, going to give it a couple of days and see how it goes, on such a downer here, I have gone from feeling on top of the world to my lowest point in years in just 48 hours. Been to the docs today and he has given me, codeine and robaxin and also a little lecture on how to train properly, fcuking pr1ck.


What a bellsniffer! Tell him to pish off. Least they gave you.codine which will help. Fecking gave me valium with codine and something else when i did mine other year. Told i looked.like a walking zombie. Threw the valium. Smacked off my tits.

With yours though mate id lay off for a couple of days and try to get swelling out with some ice


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Spicy meatball sauce simmering. All ready in 40
> 
> I tin chop tom
> 
> ...


Wow that was amazing!.someone else try it and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheers Rob, I will give the ice a go, along with anything else I can try, I need to train, the thought of stopping for to long is really doing me in, diet has been rubbish today as well, so p1ssed off.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Cheers Rob, I will give the ice a go, along with anything else I can try, I need to train, the thought of stopping for to long is really doing me in, diet has been rubbish today as well, so p1ssed off.


If you're adamant of training stay light and avoid back. Honest I know its hard but 3 days off is better than 3 months with a serious.injury!

If you can afford try have some massages. I did mine from being wiped out by a lorry so insurance paid. Best thing I ever did. Made it worst to start but then made it better. She broke me then re built. Deffo reccomend


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Back has gone again, I am so fcuked off now, tripped over my laptop wire and jarred it, been in agony today, hurts in the same place as last time. Just as the hdrol is kicking in, I have to keep training, I can't face the thought that I have to stop at this point, going to give it a couple of days and see how it goes, on such a downer here, I have gone from feeling on top of the world to my lowest point in years in just 48 hours. Been to the docs today and he has given me, codeine and robaxin and also a little lecture on how to train properly, fcuking pr1ck.


Sorry to hear that mate. Just rest it and hope it clears up soon


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just on my way out for a 5mile run before i go to the gym. I must be insane lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Cheers Rob, I will give the ice a go, along with anything else I can try, I need to train, the thought of stopping for to long is really doing me in, diet has been rubbish today as well, so p1ssed off.


Best thing u can do with a bad back is swim dude , I had years of it , 2 discs out ... Swimming and the gym got me through it ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Just on my way out for a 5mile run before i go to the gym. I must be insane lol!


Legend !!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

For the first time since ive been training i actually feel shattered today. Had a great run this morning then went to the gym and did the following:

30mins - weights

15mins - warm up on cross trainer

20mins - HIIT on bike

15min - cool down on treadmill

30mins in sauna and steam room

Even though i feel knackered its a good feeling lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

my mum made me some sugar free jelly last night. havent had jelly in years. think i have a new addiction now:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Stopping drinking Mon so hitting it hard tonight and sat. May write the odd msg later. Haha


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just put up a guide to stretching if anyones interested

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/168561-dummies-guide-stretching.html


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im engaged i don't need tjid shizzle! Had a bird all over me tonight and tried go kiss me. Shrugged it off. Jess though. Don't need this!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Im engaged i don't need tjid shizzle! Had a bird all over me tonight and tried go kiss me. Shrugged it off. Jess though. Don't need this!


Lap it up dude ....the programmes working !! Just don't touch


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wtf. Roll on no drink from Mon


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Chilli chicken oven cooked to perfection!!:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Back into it today, thank fouk for that!!!

Still feel a bit rough but Im over the worst.

Peps jabbed, test jabbed, deca jabbed, legs smashed, job done!!

LEGS

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x120kg 25x120kg 100x50kg

Hack squats: 15x90kg 10x120kg 10x120kg 9x120kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]

follow my journal here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/141587-taking-serious-uk-tour-36.html


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good for you expletive , listen dude I've had some g6/ cjc for a while, now I've added 6kg I'm thinking of using it , u do... How and when ? Had a great shoulder / tri/ ab session earlier , got a but carried away I felt like superman !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Tommy, have a look at this simple guide

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html

For measurements use:

3ml bac water in the ghrp-6, three ticks on a slin pin gives you 100mcg

2ml bac waters in the cjc, five ticks on a slin pin gives you 100mcg

Any thing else i can help with let me know


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Decided to have a day off from the gym as ive been everyday this week and to be fair i had to go into the office to do some work.

All that being said, ive just done 45mins on my exercise bike. Its weird, i was actually feeling guilty that i hadnt been to the gym so felt i had to do something lol!

Just wolfing this down now:










Mackeral in sunflower oil!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's it then. Drinking over. Great weekend with lads! Time to get head down for 6 weeks and work hard!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just spent over £50 on chicken at morrisons. Chicken is half price lads!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just spent over £50 on chicken at morrisons. Chicken is half price lads!


How much did you get for 50quid pal?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> How much did you get for 50quid pal?


Think it was about 15-18 packs with 3-4 breasts in each one. Freezer is full now. The trolley dolley looked at me weird lol!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Think it was about 15-18 packs with 3-4 breasts in each one. Freezer is full now. The trolley dolley looked at me weird lol!


That's not too bad that. I went to a butcher yesterday and I got him to do 5kg for 20quid


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> That's not too bad that. I went to a butcher yesterday and I got him to do 5kg for 20quid


Hopefully they will last a couple of weeks! Tesco had a similar deal on their sirloin steaks the other week so my freezer is full of meat!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just thought I would check in and let you know I'm not dead after my birthday weekend 

Need to restart my no drinking tally but I only had a 70cl bottle of Fireball Whiskey over 4 days so it ain't too bad.

Don't no phys and ate **** none stop though.

Back on the streight and narrow tomorrow.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

3x10 training so had to find feet with weight today

Squats 60kg

Military press 33

Cleans 38x10 38x7 38x7 struggled with higher reps and the burn so will keep same and see how i fair on Fri

Chins 2x4 biceps felt sore so limited a bit.

Stomach issues today as low protein last 4 days and kcals. Started eating well today but huge intake and 250g protein made tummy angry!

About 12,7 now hoping to be 13 in a month! If i can somehow get to 13,7 I'll go mental!!!! This will be aided by sd.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> 3x10 training so had to find feet with weight today
> 
> Squats 60kg
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: love it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> :lol: :lol: love it


Haha honestly. Best ever is 12,13 so 13 would be good. Seen people gain 14lb off it though so it'll.be interesting! Recon a stone gain will make me look completely different!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Haha honestly. Best ever is 12,13 so 13 would be good. Seen people gain 14lb off it though so it'll.be interesting! Recon a stone gain will make me look completely different!


it will pal...what height are u again?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> it will pal...what height are u again?


5,10 so starting to fill out nicely


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Got some goodies in the post today, some alfalfa, cholorella, wheatgrass. Going to take 10g of these ED with some Vegetable juice. Also going to add some ALA and NAC.

I got the idea of Empire Boy before he left and Ginger ben reminded me the other day.

Back in for a back session tonight. Got a bit of a bollocking when the sport injury guy found out what exercises i had been doing as some of them would be damaging the tendon more even though I couldn't feel it, also been advised which exercises i can do as an alternative. So out are close grip rows and wide pull ups, in are T-Bar rows plate machine and assisted pull ups.

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated plate row machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Pulldown machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Wide grip pullups: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Zankendo said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the site and wondered if anyone could help, I need to get hold of some dymetadrine 25+?? Does anyone know where I could get it from? Thanks


No idea start your own thread and you'll get a better response I would have thought


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Zankendo said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the site and wondered if anyone could help, I need to get hold of some dymetadrine 25+?? Does anyone know where I could get it from? Thanks


Wtf is that?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Wtf is that?


Fat burner Rob


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> 5,10 so starting to fill out nicely


yea im 6'1 so i need to be a min of 15st to look decent



expletive said:


> Got some goodies in the post today, some alfalfa, cholorella, wheatgrass. Going to take 10g of these ED with some Vegetable juice. Also going to add some ALA and NAC.
> 
> I got the idea of Empire Boy before he left and Ginger ben reminded me the other day.
> 
> ...


uve reminded me to get some wheatgrass, holland and barret sell it now along with other dried superfoods,

i do t-bar rows, ive had 2 back surgeries, 2 discs out so i need to be careful with my back, no squats whatsoever, deads every 2nd week.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I turned him red  never negged before but have read this post on several different threads now.

EDIT: Zankendo that is.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

well had a day off on saturday as i was just knackered.

sunday and monday were a write off as a job ive got on site is being held up due to a structural engineers c0ckup which meant i was only able to do 1hr each night on my exercise bike.

today however, i managed to get to the gym for 6.30am and did the following:

30mins - weight machines

15mins - warm up on cross trainer

20mins - HITT on exercise bike

10mins - cool down on treadmill

10 lengths in the pool

30mins in the sauna and steam room

decided i am not going to weigh myself now until the last day of next month when everybody shows their results off.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

4 weeks to go mate, get some progress pics up


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> 4 weeks to go mate, get some progress pics up


i was tempted the other day but thought better of it. think i'll feel better about the end result if i only do some pics at the end!

i probably look no different anyway lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> i was tempted the other day but thought better of it. think i'll feel better about the end result if i only do some pics at the end!
> 
> i probably look no different anyway lol!


I highly doubt that given how much you've been doing!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> I highly doubt that given how much you've been doing!


Agreed. Been working his nads off so would expect change



tyramhall said:


> i was tempted the other day but thought better of it. think i'll feel better about the end result if i only do some pics at the end!
> 
> i probably look no different anyway lol!


Same as you mate. Wait til end and hopefully see good results


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

cheers for the compliments everybody. 6 weeks to go and im just going to absolutely nail it big time. i think i'll appreciate the pics better if i only do some at the end. hopefully a better surprise!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> cheers for the compliments everybody. 6 weeks to go and im just going to absolutely nail it big time. i think i'll appreciate the pics better if i only do some at the end. hopefully a better surprise!


im not sure how different i will look from my avi......ive added just under a stone and im stuck there...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

although my goal was 7lb so doubled it


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> although my goal was 7lb so doubled it


well done pal! im sure we'll tell a big difference!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> well done pal! im sure we'll tell a big difference!


when does it actually finish?>


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> when does it actually finish?>


last day of march i believe so you could possibly add another stone! i think you're going to walk this!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> last day of march i believe so you could possibly add another stone! i think you're going to walk this!


Is he???

Reeeeaaaaalllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy :nono:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> last day of march i believe so you could possibly add another stone! i think you're going to walk this!


hahahah...thanks man....i wish i had ur passion !! so 31 days....its all getting serious now !! :scared: :clap:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Is he???
> 
> Reeeeaaaaalllllllyyyyyyyyyyyy :double ****:


oi!! let me savour the thought :lol: :lol:

ive got my winner picked :rolleye:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> hahahah...thanks man....i wish i had ur passion !! so 31 days....its all getting serious now !! :scared: :clap:


wonder if we'll see the quieter ones posting near the end with amazing transformations??!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> oi!! let me savour the thought :lol: :lol:
> 
> ive got my winner picked :rolleye:


if rob can get his head sorted for the next 6 weeks i think he'll have a great chance. cant rule out marsy either! to be fair, any of the regular posters have a great chance!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> wonder if we'll see the quieter ones posting near the end with amazing transformations??!!


who else is there......apart from the famous 5 ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> who else is there......apart from the famous 5 ?


supposedley another 4 but they havent been in it. no doubt one will post an amazing transformation and just say sorry for lack of posts been busy for the last 3 months lol!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> if rob can get his head sorted for the next 6 weeks i think he'll have a great chance. cant rule out marsy either! to be fair, any of the regular posters have a great chance!


Rob as in me? Honestly not in it to win. If i can get up to 13 stone it'll have been worthwhile but if I get 13,7 I don't quite know what I'll do!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Rob as in me? Honestly not in it to win. If i can get up to 13 stone it'll have been worthwhile but if I get 13,7 I don't quite know what I'll do!


donesnt matter mate, i still think you'll have a chance to win whether you like it or not lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Rob as in me? Honestly not in it to win. If i can get up to 13 stone it'll have been worthwhile but if I get 13,7 I don't quite know what I'll do!


 " go mental " :thumb:

and ur defo in with a chance


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> " go mental " :thumb:
> 
> and ur defo in with a chance


Haha oh aye 'go mental!' haha. Proper enjoyed it on here last few month. Got to know the regulars quite well. Great motivation. All deserve a pint at end of march! :beer:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Haha oh aye 'go mental!' haha. Proper enjoyed it on here last few month. Got to know the regulars quite well. Great motivation. All deserve a pint at end of march! :beer:


you know what i wasjust thinking it would be great to give the prizes out in person.....like a wee awards show.......

scotland anyone ? :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> you know what i wasjust thinking it would be great to give the prizes out in person.....like a wee awards show.......
> 
> scotland anyone ? :thumb:


Leeds anyone :thumbup:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> you know what i wasjust thinking it would be great to give the prizes out in person.....like a wee awards show.......
> 
> scotland anyone ? :thumb:


good idea but a bit of a trek! blackburn is a quality night out by the way!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

I would post more but the gf tipped a cup of tea over the laptop so have to come on here on my phone.

I'm been off the gear for about 4 weeks now lost loads of strength and Even more motivation !!! On a + I think my bf % has gone down.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gator said:


> I would post more but the gf tipped a cup of tea over the laptop so have to come on here on my phone.
> 
> I'm been off the gear for about 4 weeks now lost loads of strength and Even more motivation !!! On a + I think my bf % has gone down.


good to hear was wondering where u were...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

im knackered this morning. i did 1hr on my bike before bed last night and got up this morning at 6.30am to do the following at the gym:

30mins - weight machines

90mins - exercise bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

thought i would start adding some endurance cardio into the mix now. cant do me any harm. fitness wise im feeling amazing. im playing badminton tonight but before we do it ive got a bleep test to do. id be well chuffed if i get anything above level 12!

anybody recommend any slow release energy foods to eat this afternoon which might improve my performance??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> im knackered this morning. i did 1hr on my bike before bed last night and got up this morning at 6.30am to do the following at the gym:
> 
> 30mins - weight machines
> 
> ...


Bloody hell..so much cardio! How the hell do you find the motivation!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Bloody hell..so much cardio! How the hell do you find the motivation!


not sure. sounds daft but since my grandad passed away i seem to want to do it even more lol! im determined to look totally different by the end of the year!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> not sure. sounds daft but since my grandad passed away i seem to want to do it even more lol! im determined to look totally different by the end of the year!


That sounds good...you seem to be taking the positive from things and rolling with it


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That sounds good...you seem to be taking the positive from things and rolling with it


so do you as well!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sat here stuffing my face with a delishh home made chicken spaghetti dish, had an awesome chest session yesterday, still sore now, gonna head to the gym about 2ish and do back..........


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

Hope everything is going well, im mega busy with work. I started a driving course for two weeks and then im off down south to work from a Navy base for 2 weeks so its cutting right down on my spare time to get on here.

Good news is im still manageing to sneak out of work to train


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> sat here stuffing my face with a delishh home made chicken spaghetti dish, had an awesome chest session yesterday, still sore now, gonna head to the gym about 2ish and do back..........


Sounds good mate! Any recommendations for my slow release energy food / snack for this afternoon?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feck that was hard. Hate 3x10 training. Gets heartbeat going like the clappers! Also need to swallow pride as used to 3x5

Squats 65kg up to 70 next. Squats are most.improved lift as only doing 65 for 3x5 last year! 65 3x10 was a breeze.

Bench 60 upping to 62.5 next. Dips have helped with this a lot as last year was doing 3x5 60. Dips are so underrated!

Deads 70 upping to 75 next week. Slow and steady with Deads. Be nice to be doing 140 for 5 in a month or so

Dips 2x12 bw. Sticking to bw for 3x10 program and will just up reps.

Now time for a bath then some peanut butter chicken and some spag bol and hb eggs being prepared for tomorrow. Then watch England in bed. Happy days


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got back home after doing a bleep test and playing badminton. The last time i did it was 14 years ago in school and i had forgotten how tough it was! I managed to get to level 16.4 which i was over the moon with but the quality of badminton afterwards suffered big time. I cant believe how good my level of fitness is after only 2 months. Im actually now considering doing some local races lol! Or maybe im just going mad!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Turns out the sports therapists was correct, those exercises have aggravated my injury a bit so the change will be good.

As I am off benching or any pressing movement at the moment I thought id try a couple of different things tonight.

Started on Pec Dec to see how the tendon copes. Only went light but used a cadence of 4,4,4

Did some curls and then tried some different exercises for tri's.

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Preacher cable curls: [email protected] [email protected]

EZ Curls: [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope tri pushdowns: [email protected] (Very slow)

Shrugs: [email protected]


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Light? looks like good weight to me mate, 140kg shrugs and 50kg skull crushers, I am way off that.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Light? looks like good weight to me mate, 140kg shrugs and 50kg skull crushers, I am way off that.


Light for me mate LOL


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Light? looks like good weight to me mate, 140kg shrugs and 50kg skull crushers, I am way off that.


Agreed. 110 shrugs nearly pulled my shoulders out! That's good weight imo


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Think it was a bad idea to go to the gym this morning after last nights cardio.

Got there and i felt knackered before id even started. Managed the following:

30mins - weight machines

20mins - exercise bike

30mins - cross trainer

10mins- cool down on treadmill

30mins - sauna and steam room

I might have a rest day tomoz to recuperate properly.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Think it was a bad idea to go to the gym this morning after last nights cardio.
> 
> Got there and i felt knackered before id even started. Managed the following:
> 
> ...


How often do you have a rest day?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Think it was a bad idea to go to the gym this morning after last nights cardio.
> 
> Got there and i felt knackered before id even started. Managed the following:
> 
> ...


That's not knackered lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> That's not knackered lol


Lol. I took it easy today after going to the gym, doing a bleep test and playing badminton yesterday!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> How often do you have a rest day?


Dont have a proper rest day. Without fail i always do 30mins minimum on my own bike at home


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Dont have a proper rest day. Without fail i always do 30mins minimum on my own bike at home


I couldn't do that. 5 days a week and then a two day rest is spot on for me. Be careful not to run yourself into the ground...your body needs time to recover


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I couldn't do that. 5 days a week and then a two day rest is spot on for me. Be careful not to run yourself into the ground...your body needs time to recover


I know what u mean. Just thought for the next 4-5 weeks im going to cain the gym. Wont be doing weights everytime though. Want to get to the end of the month and atleast be able to say ive given it everything. God i sound proper gay lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

So much for my day off today lol. Just woke up and have the mad urge to go for a run! Decided im going to do 5miles and then off to the gym. Wont be doing any weights. Its just going to be a cardio day.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> So much for my day off today lol. Just woke up and have the mad urge to go for a run! Decided im going to do 5miles and then off to the gym. Wont be doing any weights. Its just going to be a cardio day.


You mad fcuker. Sleep, sleeeeeeep!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I know what u mean. Just thought for the next 4-5 weeks im going to cain the gym. Wont be doing weights everytime though. Want to get to the end of the month and atleast be able to say ive given it everything. God i sound proper gay lol!


I ought to have that attitude but I'm just not that motivated! :laugh:



tyramhall said:


> So much for my day off today lol. Just woke up and have the mad urge to go for a run! Decided im going to do 5miles and then off to the gym. Wont be doing any weights. Its just going to be a cardio day.


Honestly!  You can't even rest for one day!

My view is that if you feel you have the energy then do it but rest if your body is telling you to. Sounds like your body is up for it today


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I ought to have that attitude but I'm just not that motivated! :laugh:
> 
> Honestly!  You can't even rest for one day!
> 
> My view is that if you feel you have the energy then do it but rest if your body is telling you to. Sounds like your body is up for it today


I just woke up and just had an urge to go for a run. Think im a bit weird lol! Either way i feel great today. Got to the gym this morning and did:

30mins - cross trainer

30mins - bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

30mins - sauna and steam room

Lets see what tomorrow brings lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

im sat waiting on a delivery that they claim was here yesterday but no one was in- i was in !! :cursing:

so far this week i have trained chest and back, doing shoulders this afternoon.....then legs on sunday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chuffed. Haha. Unexpected leg workout. 2 lads trying to push a car up a small hill. Wasn't budging. I offered assistance and we powered it up. Haha. Quads are frigged though. Proper loved it. Was having a right giggle. At last my gained strength has served a purpose!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Chuffed. Haha. Unexpected leg workout. 2 lads trying to push a car up a small hill. Wasn't budging. I offered assistance and we powered it up. Haha. Quads are frigged though. Proper loved it. Was having a right giggle. At last my gained strength has served a purpose!


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wee Friday Flashhhh !!! 

bought some wheatgrass from H&B, 2 teaspoons in a glass of water, no taste.

weights stayed steady at 93/94 depending on diet, time of day etc.....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fcuk me tommys got a face lol

Get some alfalfa and and you have an awesome health drink there tommy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Fcuk me tommys got a face lol
> 
> Get some alfalfa and and you have an awesome health drink there tommy


alfalfa.....whats that for ...can i mix it?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Fcuk me tommys got a face lol
> 
> Get some alfalfa and and you have an awesome health drink there tommy


Its finally been shown!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Its finally been shown!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Killer arms and shoulder workout today, strength has shot up this week, added another 5kg to my military press, up to 45kg now, thats a 10kg increase since we started this. Also tried a pre-workout supp today, muscle marinade, loved it, loads of energy, been buzzing all day.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> alfalfa.....whats that for ...can i mix it?


It lowers cholesterol,it also contains essential enzymes needed to efficiently digest food, Alfalfa is a great digestive aid

Aids the kidneys in ridding the body of excess fluid and regulates the bowels, helps the body fight off infection, Alfalfa has a long history of health benefits. Some consider it a superfood!

Alfalfa is rich in vitamins

Alfalfa is rich in minerals

Alfalfa is high in protein

You can mix it, my protein do a 500g bag for a good price.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Killer arms and shoulder workout today, strength has shot up this week, added another 5kg to my military press, up to 45kg now, thats a 10kg increase since we started this. Also tried a pre-workout supp today, muscle marinade, loved it, loads of energy, been buzzing all day.


Awesome dude - well done!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Decided to go on cycle today , gonna run t400/ 2ml for 12wks / dbol for 4 , not sure if this puts me out of the comp, either way I'm happy to still be involved


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Decided to go on cycle today , gonna run t400/ 2ml for 12wks / dbol for 4 , not sure if this puts me out of the comp, either way I'm happy to still be involved


Ooooooooooh as test e? Man I want to give it a bash but im nervous! Just a straight 500 test e 12.week cycle. That or sust 250 Even though they're same thing near! So tempting after sum hols


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Decided to go on cycle today , gonna run t400/ 2ml for 12wks / dbol for 4 , not sure if this puts me out of the comp, either way I'm happy to still be involved


Thought you already were on a cycle??


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Decided to go on cycle today , gonna run t400/ 2ml for 12wks / dbol for 4 , not sure if this puts me out of the comp, either way I'm happy to still be involved


Doesnt bother me mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Been a long day in the office today no doubt due to the early start. Still managed 30mins on my bike this evening though! Then wolfed this down afterwards:










Bed time now. Get some much needed rest. Not going gym until dinnertime.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Thought you already were on a cycle??


No dude ? Was just pondering over it the past few days but decided today to go for it , plus I had a boxful of gear un used ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Been a long day in the office today no doubt due to the early start. Still managed 30mins on my bike this evening though! Then wolfed this down afterwards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Day off maybe ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally got some time to myself and a few days off! 

Basically came off nights this morning and slepts until about 2 hours ago! Work up jumped in the shower, went to gym, came back, jumped in the shower again and here I am lol.

I have tomorrow and Sunday off too so should be online a bit more. Then I start my driving lessons on Monday so im looking forward to that.

Over the past week I let my diet slip and have noticed I have put a little bit of fat on but also my chest and arms seemed to have grown. When I was at home I kept getting compliments saying my upper body has grown so I was happy about that and its a sign im doing something right 

I also have a new hobbie of trying to get rich online, so watch this space :tongue: Got a plan for a website that I will be trying to get online over the next few month so its looking like I will be crazy busy!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Day off maybe ?


Everybody is going to think im proper weird but i woke up at 5.30am and i just cant seem to get back to sleep so ive decided to go for another run! Motivation is sky high at the minute so may as well make the most of it. When i get back im going straight to the gym. I have decided that im having a complete rest day tomorrow though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Everybody is going to think im proper weird but i woke up at 5.30am and i just cant seem to get back to sleep so ive decided to go for another run! Motivation is sky high at the minute so may as well make the most of it. When i get back im going straight to the gym. I have decided that im having a complete rest day tomorrow though!


Yep, you're weird!! I'm doing f*ck all today!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I've been awake since 6 but trying my hardest not to get up and do something !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm going to smash legs today after putting lots of chemicals in me :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im gonna chop my wood


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Im gonna chop my wood


Is that a euphemism for some thing else????

Must have been half asleep this morning, managed to jab 2ml of tt400, 2/3ml t300, 1.5ml deca. So instead of my usual 750mg test I put in 1g. I also forgot to wipe the vials, fingers crossed nothing develops

Injury seems to be easing up, still going to give it plenty of rest though.

Had a good leg session, managed to up the weights on the leg press, only by a small amount but after 100 reps you can certainly feel it .

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: 25x100kg 25x125kg 25x125kg 100x55kg

Hack squats: 12x90kg 10x120kg 10x120kg 10x120kg

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Is that a euphemism for some thing else????
> 
> Must have been half asleep this morning, managed to jab 2ml of tt400, 2/3ml t300, 1.5ml deca. So instead of my usual 750mg test I put in 1g. I also forgot to wipe the vials, fingers crossed nothing develops
> 
> ...


No i have literally been to the tip 11 times! Chopped down a bloody huge tree in my front garden. Was higher than the.house. No workout today. This is all i need. Shattered!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How's everyone feeling today? Bloody stiff after.lopping down that tree yesterday! People training today?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> How's everyone feeling today? Bloody stiff after.lopping down that tree yesterday! People training today?


Ive had a complete rest day today. I woke up about 6am and was so tempted to go for a run but decided i needed a break and managed to sleep in until 11am!!

Ive even had my mums sunday roast as a cheat meal lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

got up at 6.30am and headed off to the gym and did the following:

15mins - warm up on cross trainer

20mins - HIIT on bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

30mins - sauna and steam room

think yesterdays rest day worked a treat. felt brilliant in the gym this morning!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Training tonight was tough. Think I may have damaged my arm from doing tree on sat. Hopefully be ok in a few days. 3x10

Squats 65

Oh press 38

Cleans 38. Did all 3 sets this time

Chins 2x4

Injury has hindered tonight with chins mainly. Grip is bad. Fingers feel like they've all been bent back. Like major arthritis!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Training tonight was tough. Think I may have damaged my arm from doing tree on sat. Hopefully be ok in a few days. 3x10
> 
> Squats 65
> 
> ...


Take it easy mate. Dont want to make it worse!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Its been quiet on here lately lads. I hope people arent slacking now! Only 4 weeks to go!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

No dude just a weekend off ... Back to normal tomoz


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Been having a think of where I want to be at in near future. I go on holiday on 22nd June and even though I said I was going to bulk all year id like to enjoy my holiday and not be worried about my 'bad weight' I've put on whilst bulking.

For this reason I've decided that im going to continue to bulk for another ten weeks then cut for 6. This way I'll be happy with my figure and i think my muscle will start to show a treat on my hols. Don't want to lose a load of weight though so hopefully I can do it without losing all my hard work. If I can get to about 13 then cut to 12,7 I'll be fairly happy.

Peoples opinions are more than welcome on this. Advice much appreciated! I just don't want t look a fat cnut on hol and would like to see how I look more cut


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Been away for a couple of days in Torquay. Had a great room overlong the sea there.

Drove back and straight to the gym. Only had time for a short session as i had to pick my daughter up, but made it a good workout all the same.

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (last 2 sets done mentor style, 4,4,4)

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rope tri pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected](Very slow)


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

bit of good news, ive been noticing that the majority of my clothes seem to be a bit on the big side and that ive had to create extra holes on my belt to help keep my pants up.

so with this is mind i know i said i wouldnt but i decided to weigh myself this morning. i am now down to 15st from 16st 6lbs. so in total i am down 20lbs in nearly 9 weeks. this eqautes to approx 2.2lbs a week which isnt amazing weight loss but steady and consistent. it means that i am still on track to lose between 2-3st by the end of the month.

i was hoping for more but i suppose with the weights i have been doing im hoping i have built up some decent core muscles. i think i look a little different in the mirror as well! atleast all this hard work seems to be paying off!

i went to the gym this morning and did the following:

30mins - weight machines

15mins - warm up on cross trainer

20mins - HIIT on exercise bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

20 lengths in pool

30mins - sauna and steam room


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> bit of good news, ive been noticing that the majority of my clothes seem to be a bit on the big side and that ive had to create extra holes on my belt to help keep my pants up.
> 
> so with this is mind i know i said i wouldnt but i decided to weigh myself this morning. i am now down to 15st from 16st 6lbs. so in total i am down 20lbs in nearly 9 weeks. this eqautes to approx 2.2lbs a week which isnt amazing weight loss but steady and consistent. it means that i am still on track to lose between 2-3st by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Should be chuffed with that mate. Amazing amount of weight loss imo!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Should be chuffed with that mate. Amazing amount of weight loss imo!


Cheers pal!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Change of routine time. I am moving from wendler ss to a push pull legs routine. This has a bit more.isolation work in so I think I'll start seeing some progress in arms and other small muscles. I enjoy wendler but squatting 3 times a week really knocks the stuffing out of me!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Change of routine time. I am moving from wendler ss to a push pull legs routine. This has a bit more.isolation work in so I think I'll start seeing some progress in arms and other small muscles. I enjoy wendler but squatting 3 times a week really knocks the stuffing out of me!


What the ****!!!! Before i was doing Squats then bench, deads and dips. Normally do.2x15 bw dips

Tonight done bench, db shoulder press, dips, lat raise and Tricep.pulldown. I COULDN'T EVEN LIFT.MYSELF UP TO DO DIPS! Tried to do one and couldn't even hold my weight!

Can't believe doing db press has.killed me that much. Thought military press would help before but these db work has absolutely killed me!

All 3x10 uno

Bench 60

Db press 15 light as hell but.killed me!

Dips NONE

lat raises 5

Tri pb 15 3x15


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> What the ****!!!! Before i was doing Squats then bench, deads and dips. Normally do.2x15 bw dips
> 
> Tonight done bench, db shoulder press, dips, lat raise and Tricep.pulldown. I COULDN'T EVEN LIFT.MYSELF UP TO DO DIPS! Tried to do one and couldn't even hold my weight!
> 
> ...


You did two exercises involving the triceps hence why you struggled with dips.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> You did two exercises involving the triceps hence why you struggled with dips.


Shocked though at how much db press killed me! Ah well, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Shocked though at how much db press killed me! Ah well, onwards and upwards!


jesus christ dude :stupid: calm down :lol: :lol:

ive had 3 days off the gym, just weighed myself 94.7 :bounce: :bounce: i know im full of food but its still a number :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good going mate :thumb:

112.5kg :rolleye:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Good going mate :thumb:
> 
> fat **** :rolleye: one day i might be 100kg.............yea right :lol: :lol:
> 
> 112.5kg :rolleye:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

hey guys, sorry I havent been on, been learning to drive so im mega stressed and not working out or eating much right now, totally feel like **** but after Tuesday when I do my test I should be back into it with any luck.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Marrsy86 said:


> hey guys, sorry I havent been on, been learning to drive so im mega stressed and not working out or eating much right now, totally feel like **** but after Tuesday when I do my test I should be back into it with any luck.


yea yea yea...just get yer asssss back in the gym boy !   :clap:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Early start for me , woke up at 4 and just got up , I've cleared my gym bag out , full of crap , re packed it , had breakie and gonna be at the gym for 545....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Early start for me , woke up at 4 and just got up , I've cleared my gym bag out , full of crap , re packed it , had breakie and gonna be at the gym for 545....


You mad [email protected]! 4 my ****


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> yea yea yea...just get yer asssss back in the gym boy !   :clap:


I hate driving, it's not gods plan for me lol.

Started lessons on Monday and it's turned me into a bag of nerves for somereason can't wait for it to be over and get back to the gym!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you learning to drive a tank Marrsy


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Big day for me today, finally dragged myself into a gym for the first time, got a training partner now so things are on the up  training at home works ok but it does have its drawbacks, one of which is that it's difficult to train legs, so I choose to train them today and done some long overdue squating, only done 85kg for reps but I am well confident I can progress with them quickly, also done calf raises and leg presses and a few other things, as well as a bit of chest work, benched (smith machine) 85kg for reps, a pb for me and I am sure that will also increase very soon now I have a spotter. Just got to get my membership sorted now.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Are you learning to drive a tank Marrsy


haha I wish, just a normal car, im so **** at it that its hard to beleive though!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Not had time to go to the gym today so ive just done 1hr on my exercise bike at medium pace. Worked up a decent sweat so better than nothing!

Just cooked these bad boys for my tea:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Craking session tonight, felt strong, did some different exercises and got a PB on Rack Deadlifts.

Injury is healing well, I can still feel it there but the times it causes pain are getting less

Got some more goodies in the post yesterday, some DNP going to do 2 weeks at the end of this blast (21th April) supported by T3 and 500mg test. Then its cruise for about 8 weeks before a blast again.

BACK

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] PfcukingB Grip failed) Dropped to 3x165kg

TBar row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pullover machine: [email protected]

Cable preacher curl: [email protected] [email protected]

cable xover machine high curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

pretty jelouse of you lads smashing the gym  going to do some gym work on Saterday and Sunday then go back to stress mode Monday and Tuesday and then hopfully it will all be over!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chest is ruined today! Recon this push pull legs is gonna give some great results! Pull day tomorrow!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Craking session tonight, felt strong, did some different exercises and got a PB on Rack Deadlifts.
> 
> Injury is healing well, I can still feel it there but the times it causes pain are getting less
> 
> ...


FINALLY we have a matching number...T-Bar rows :bounce:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> FINALLY we have a matching number...T-Bar rows :bounce:


Fcuk, going to have to do something about that then........ 70 next week :lol:

Did them on this machine, same as yours?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Fcuk, going to have to do something about that then........ 70 next week :lol:
> 
> Did them on this machine, same as yours?


na...bar wedged in corner....65ks is my max...can do 3 x6......i do 2x 50 first.....the challenge is on.....70 here i come :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

In the gym ready to set new PB on tbar rows !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> In the gym ready to set new PB on tbar rows !!


Good luck!

Just got in the office. I got up early this morning and went for a 5 mile run. Ive combined my run so that i actually end up running to the gym.

Did the following:

30mins - weights

30mins - cross trainer

25mins - bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

Im starving this morning. Feels like my appetite is trying to increase itself. Ive bought extra chicken to help!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah...Ah....Ah....thats me walking up stairs, Ahhhhhhhh....thats me bending down to pick something up lol, my legs are absolutley killing me, the worst doms I have ever had, that leg session has wrecked my legs, going to take it easy tonight and get a take away, I am sure this will make them feel better


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had this for my tea last night:










Minced beef, with tinned tomatoes and pepper. There was enough left over for breakfast as well!!

Got up at early and went to the gym, did the following:

30mins - weight machines

20mins - HIIT on bike

15 mins - cool down on treadmill

15 lengths in pool

30mins - sauna and steam room

Just got to my office. Minced beef for breakfast!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pull day. First of new regime and its killed me. Push pull legs has.indicted how weak i am in certain areas! All 3x10

Rows 35

Seated rows 42.5

Wg chins NONE!!!!

db curls 10

Thought i was reasonably strong during strength training but all its done is highlight my weak points. Can see serious gains coming off this when i get.into it.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

1g of test in, 450mg of deca in, peps in.

Went back to heavy with legs today

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Ah...Ah....Ah....thats me walking up stairs, Ahhhhhhhh....thats me bending down to pick something up lol, my legs are absolutley killing me, the worst doms I have ever had, that leg session has wrecked my legs, going to take it easy tonight and get a take away, I am sure this will make them feel better


I feels ya bro ... Had to take today's session off after yesterday's back session ! Ouchy !


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I feels ya bro ... Had to take today's session off after yesterday's back session ! Ouchy !


Feeling better today, training already done, got to do DIY now, talk sport on the radio waiting for my accumulators to come in, all is good here.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Time for a week pic update , 11 weeks and 11 lbs later


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice steady weight gain there mate, I see no point in any of us stopping this in april, might as well keep it going


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Nice steady weight gain there mate, I see no point in any of us stopping this in april, might as well keep it going


Im up for this too. Great motivation. 4.5lb off 13 stone milestone. Recon i can do it!!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Im up for this too. Great motivation. 4.5lb off 13 stone milestone. Recon i can do it!!!


I am about the same, 5lb off my target (14 stone) we will be there soon enough mate, no problem.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> I am about the same, 5lb off my target (14 stone) we will be there soon enough mate, no problem.


Im about 4-5 lbs off my target for this YEAR currently around 17st 7. want to be 18st.

So the goal posts have moved.

Goal for this year, 18st with reduced BF


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

By the end of the year I want 15 stone and I have no doubt at all I will make this and I will also have reduced bf


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

YeeeeeeHaaaaaaa !!! We're all on it !!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking good tommy, really nice gains 

It could be a plan to keep the thread going after this round like, it's good motivation even though I have been slacking recently


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Im up for this too. Great motivation. 4.5lb off 13 stone milestone. Recon i can do it!!!


oh my god i can feel a " MENTAL " moment comming :lol: :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Im about 4-5 lbs off my target for this YEAR currently around 17st 7. want to be 18st.
> 
> So the goal posts have moved.
> 
> Goal for this year, 18st with reduced BF


your numbers just scare me- end ov !


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Nice steady weight gain there mate, I see no point in any of us stopping this in april, might as well keep it going


Good idea. Think it would do us all good. Is it worth changing the competition end date? Maybe make it for end of summer or something??


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I think we should keep the deadline. After all its what we've been working towards.

After the deadline set a new one with your amended goals


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> I think we should keep the deadline. After all its what we've been working towards.
> 
> After the deadline set a new one with your amended goals


I'm happy with that


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

expletive said:


> I think we should keep the deadline. After all its what we've been working towards.
> 
> After the deadline set a new one with your amended goals


sounds good.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've gone to buy a new car to celebrate our success. Haha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> I've gone to buy a new car to celebrate our success. Haha


Pint size just like u  mwahhhh !!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wee back shot


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Saw macuk putting some bs measurements in his log, prompted me to do a quick measure.

Chest: 49 1/4 ins

Bis: 17 3/4 ins

Thighs: 26 3/4ins

BOOOOM!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Saw macuk putting some bs measurements in his log, prompted me to do a quick measure.
> 
> Chest: 49 1/4 ins
> 
> ...


Terrified


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Legs tonight.

Squats 60x3x10

?lunges 10kg each hand. 3x10 each leg

Leg extensions 40x3x10

Not heavy weight. Not enjoying 3x10!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Arms and a little chest done tonight. i can still feel my injury on certain exercises, tonights was rope push downs even though i was going light. Switch it to straight bar pushdowns next week. Did Mentzer stele on the pec dec again tonight, its a proper burner.

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected]

Rope tri pushdowns: [email protected] (Very slow)

machine hammer curls: 4x12 (no idea what weights this machine is)

Preacher cable curls: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Well thats the Hdrol all done, started pct today, got about 5 or 6lbs in the end, not great but if I keep it I will be happy. couple of progress pics here, don't laugh at my back pose, I have no fcuking idea how to do it lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Due to work i wasnt able to go to the gym yesterday but still managed 60mins on my bike before bed.

Went to the gym before work and did the following:

30mins - weights

30mins - cross trainer

30mins - bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill

10 lengths in pool

A mate is now hassling me to join his running club and start doing races. Very tempted its just finding the time to fit it all in!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Quick update pic:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Due to work i wasnt able to go to the gym yesterday but still managed 60mins on my bike before bed.
> 
> Went to the gym before work and did the following:
> 
> ...


tbh mate it doesn't look like you do have the time does it, thats some amount of training before you go to work, very impressive.

Really trying to focus on my diet now, I think it has been pretty good today, according to myfitness app that is.

Total calories: 3145

Total fat: 48 (sat-21, poly-3, mono-6, trans-0)

Total carbs: 352

Total Protein: 267

Has anybody got any advice for me regarding diet, what do these stats look like? I am 87.3kg today weighing myself at 21:00hrs


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

expletive said:


> Quick update pic:
> 
> View attachment 77740


Fcuking monster :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Quick update pic:
> 
> View attachment 77740


* runs and hides


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> * runs and hides


Come back Tommy i don't bite LOL


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Come back Tommy i don't bite LOL


* yes sir


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty tired today, didn't sleep very well.

Jabbed my first dose of MT2 last night and had a stiffy you could knock down buildings with all night. Kept waking me up

Even though I got some PBs tonight i didn't feel very strong. Everything was a strain. Even 60kg deadliest felt heavier than normal.

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] failed) [email protected] (gri[p failed) straps next week!

TBar row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected] (PB) especially for Tommy 

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good session this evening. 3x10 unless noted

Bb bench 60

Db press 15

Side.lat raises 5

Dips 9.& 3

Tricep pd 20

Two more weeks of 3x10 then back to 5x5 which Im looking forward to. 4 lb of 13 stone. COME OOOOOOON!!!!!!


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Right little update. Hardly trained the last 4 weeks really been off the gear for 2 months. Got a bug and was sick for 2 days, lost 7lbs in 2 days. So all in all not good I'm down to 11st 9lbs now so gutted really. I am a little leaner tho. Here are some pics from yesterday.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Good to see you posting again gator, get back training mate, have your lifts dropped much?

I have had a little slip up today, sat here drinking a four pack of cider, been a hard day at work and caved in to a craving, feel slightly guilty but I know its only a one off so am not going to be to hard on myself, going to kill my chest tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Gonna get back on it soon! Yea my lifts have gone down majorly. Was using 45 kg db's for chest now on 30's!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Gator said:


> Gonna get back on it soon! Yea my lifts have gone down majorly. Was using 45 kg db's for chest now on 30's!!


Wow, get back on it mate, don't waste all the good work that you done, get yourself a bar to use at home, keep yourself ticking over, mix it up with your gym sessions and all we be good.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Did pull day today. Still Stuggling with pull ups but arms are getting bigger


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Did pull day today. Still Stuggling with pull ups but arms are getting bigger


dude ur shapes changed all over...u look like a gym bunny now :thumb:

update

still on 94kg...think things are changing shape wise had a few comments

are u bulking up ?

your arms look great

have u seen the size of Thomas

so somethings working....but been shattered all week so only got 2 sessions in, 3rd one tomoz


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Great progress Rob, looking much bigger.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice progress Rob


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers guys. Glad its paying off. Wouldn't mind upping it and pinning after summer! Bet i could get great size on then!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers guys. Glad its paying off. Wouldn't mind upping it and pinning after summer! Bet i could get great size on then!!!


Nah mate gears a waste of time, trust me :lol:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Then I am soon to become a complete waster lol, I don't mind that though.


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Get those pins in ya boys!!! ????????


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

1g of test in, 450mg of deca in, peps in.

Another heavy leg session with a PB

Going to get a sunbed to boost my MT2

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 5x300kgPheyhomeboyionlywentandfcukingsmashedanotherB [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected] [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Couple of wee snaps this morning  strength is up - 127 on the pec machine this morning ... Just been in to ted baker to try a jkt on they don't fit


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great going expletive !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually 14'13 !!! The original goal was 14'7 !! 15 st here I come !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Actually 14'13 !!! The original goal was 14'7 !! 15 st here I come !!


Well done tommy. You are making great progress!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Well done tommy. You are making great progress!


Cheers dude , how's it going ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Cheers dude , how's it going ?


Still going well. Was proper busy at work last week so only managed gym twice but diet has still been good.

Fingers crossed ill get to 2st by end of the month!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

What happened to toby1?!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Muscle said:


> What happened to toby1?!


Walked near start. Personal stuff to sort


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Muscle said:


> What happened to toby1?!


What happened to you lol!

As rob said, think he had a few personal issues to sort out and thought it best to completely close his account!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So who is still in this comp

Me

Tommy

Rob

Tyramhall

Gator

Speedway

Everyone else hasn't posted for ages so I assume they are out?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> So who is still in this comp
> 
> Me
> 
> ...


I think marrsy86 could still be in but not sure for definite as he hasnt posted as often as he did.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> So who is still in this comp
> 
> Me
> 
> ...


Dunno about marsy. He was v regular. Gone recently though. Apple got banned Toby left then i think another couple have just bailed


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Lol I had internet problems which I posted a while back. I hope toby1 is fine because he was running high doses of DNP, and didn't everyone give him donations for the prize fund?

Why was apple banned?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Dunno about marsy. He was v regular. Gone recently though. Apple got banned Toby left then i think another couple have just bailed


To be fair i didnt expect everybody to last. Having said that, i never expected myself to last lol!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Lol I had internet problems which I posted a while back, I hope toby1 is fine because he was running high doses of DNP.. didn't everyone give him donations for the prize fund? Why was apple banned?


Im only messing mate.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> To be fair i didnt expect everybody to last. Having said that, i never expected myself to last lol!!!


You've done well mate. Every one of us has busted their balls off. Fair play to everyone


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feeling good tonight. Doing 3x10 but.thought id try low rep bench and did 80 with ease so happy with progress. Up about 10kg on bench in past year so chuffed.

Bench 60x10 70x10 80x5

Db press 15x10 3 times

Side lats 5

Dips.10 10 5

Tricep pd 17.5

Strength is coming. Just need to hit the golden 13 st mark!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> You've done well mate. Every one of us has busted their balls off. Fair play to everyone


too right mate. irrespective of results, the fact that around 5-6 of us have continued posting regularly is brilliant!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just pinned for the 3rd week, only pinning once a week 2ml... gonna stay on for 12 weeks and see where it takes me , tell you what though my appetites through the roof ! Spending fortunes on food !!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Just pinned for the 3rd week, only pinning once a week 2ml... gonna stay on for 12 weeks and see where it takes me , tell you what though my appetites through the roof ! Spending fortunes on food !!


Interested to see how you get on with this. Bet you.pile it on!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Interested to see how you get on with this. Bet you.pile it on!


Strength was through the roof again at the gym today quite shocking actually ! Was in a total trance with my earphones in... Forgot the buzz that gear gives u !! I want to see 15st on the next week !


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Been aiming to get my military press to 50kg for a few weeks now, well today I done it  thats 16kg up for news years day, still not heavy by mosts standards but I am getting there.

20kg 10 x 10 warm-up

35kg 6 x 2 warm-up

50kg 6 x 5 work sets

Here is a quick vid of my last (5th) set of 6 reps so my form is not all that good, was ok on the first 4 sets though, ipod was balancing on the side and fell off near the end but I did all six.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Strength was through the roof again at the gym today quite shocking actually ! Was in a total trance with my earphones in... Forgot the buzz that gear gives u !! I want to see 15st on the next week !


I think you'll smash 15st by end of the month!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I think you'll smash 15st by end of the month!


He'd better bloody do, bout time he put some weight on :tt2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> He'd better bloody do, bout time he put some weight on :tt2:


* still scared h34r:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Booya. Mother frigging come on!!!! Weighed myself after work last week and was 12,10. Im now 12,13.5!!!! Im gonna throw out a mix when i see those [email protected] read 13!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rows 35

Seated rows 40

Db curls.10

All four sets of 10. Still can't do any wg chins. Lifting light but total of 40 reps still. Will be doing this for ten more days then getting as much weight as i can handle on for 5x5. So hope 13st comes for then!!!! Will also be doing deads again then


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

*BACK*

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](Straps) [email protected] (straps) PFCUKINB

Close Grip Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Wide row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Single DB Rows: [email protected]


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> *BACK*
> 
> Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](Straps) [email protected] (straps) PFCUKINB
> 
> ...


What do you think to racks as.opposed to normal deads? May start incorporating them


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Rack pulls are great for back strength. I can't do full deads due to a fooked knee


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Rack pulls are great for back strength. I can't do full deads due to a fooked knee


My knee always crunches doing full deads. Had op.other year. Prob ain't doing it much good. I'll start these.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola Mi Amigos :thumb:

alls good in the hood, beautiful sunny day in Glasgow so put a tshirt on and defo bit tighter,

doin back later today, gonna mix it up a bit and add BO/ BBrows

anyone ever bought food from farmfoods? went in for the first time yesterday bought some chicken and fish,

its actually quite good, i got a 1kg chicken breast joing for 3.95 just eating some now, bit salty but not too bad


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Hola Mi Amigos :thumb:
> 
> alls good in the hood, beautiful sunny day in Glasgow so put a tshirt on and defo bit tighter,
> 
> ...


Ive not bought anything there as there isnt one that close but my mate has and he says its decent chicken.

Ive had a bad last 10 days training. Work has been proper manic so havent been to the gym. Ive still been eating well but just feel a bit gutted to be honest. Very much doubt im on course for 2st by end of next week.

Tomorrow isnt as bad so i'll be back in the gym early doors.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Ive not bought anything there as there isnt one that close but my mate has and he says its decent chicken.
> 
> Ive had a bad last 10 days training. Work has been proper manic so havent been to the gym. Ive still been eating well but just feel a bit gutted to be honest. Very much doubt im on course for 2st by end of next week.
> 
> Tomorrow isnt as bad so i'll be back in the gym early doors.


keep the faith pal, i had a crap week 2 weeks ago, thought the world was closing in, no sleep, worrying all the time but soon snapped out of it, it only takes 1 session to get back in to it>>>> go for it :gun_bandana:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> keep the faith pal, i had a crap week 2 weeks ago, thought the world was closing in, no sleep, worrying all the time but soon snapped out of it, it only takes 1 session to get back in to it>>>> go for it :gun_bandana:


Agreed. Smash one session mate and you'll be back.into it. We've all had a blip at times. Keep going dude


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Smashed chest and Triceps tonight. Bath and bed. 0.5lb of 13st. Must eat BIG tomorrow


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

:bounce:



robc1985 said:


> Smashed chest and Triceps tonight. Bath and bed. 0.5lb of 13st. Must eat BIG tomorrow


MENTAL :bounce:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Bad times here lads, pct is not going well at all, 13st 9 lbs 2 weeks ago, now weigh, 12st 12lbs, seriously gutted, training chest today how the hell do I find the motivation for that session. I am lighter than before I started training let alone ph's. going to eat **** all day now.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Bad times here lads, pct is not going well at all, 13st 9 lbs 2 weeks ago, now weigh, 12st 12lbs, seriously gutted, training chest today how the hell do I find the motivation for that session. I am lighter than before I started training let alone ph's. going to eat **** all day now.


Bloody hell Thats a lot. I normally lose about 2-3lb Pct. High rep low weight whilst on then high weight low rep when off.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

The loss better stop now, I am going to fade away, I didn't adjust my training, have been lifting heavier though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> The loss better stop now, I am going to fade away, I didn't adjust my training, have been lifting heavier though.


I did same on dbol and lost loads. New training approach means i stress my body more Pct to encourage growth. Ie if on cycle you do 3x5 you lift heavy. Can you maintain during Pct. No you can't so lose it. See my point? Everyone has to learn mate. Don't worry about it and just learn for next time


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Harsh lession innit, one plus side today, I now have gym membership, not much training will be done at home from now on.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Harsh lession innit, one plus side today, I now have gym membership, not much training will be done at home from now on.


Good lad. All about learning and progression mate. Keep it up!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good lad. All about learning and progression mate. Keep it up!


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Bad times here lads, pct is not going well at all, 13st 9 lbs 2 weeks ago, now weigh, 12st 12lbs, seriously gutted, training chest today how the hell do I find the motivation for that session. I am lighter than before I started training let alone ph's. going to eat **** all day now.


I feel your pain buddy same thing happened to me at xmas went down to 13'10 was gutted and almost crying i tell ya!

thats why this thread has been such a good thing for me, my advice start bulk eating and train harder, big compound moves for a month, lift heavy, it will come back !


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I feel your pain buddy same thing happened to me at xmas went down to 13'10 was gutted and almost crying i tell ya!
> 
> thats why this thread has been such a good thing for me, my advice start bulk eating and train harder, big compound moves for a month, lift heavy, it will come back !


Upsetting isn't it mate, I feel like I am back at the start of training again and I look like it too. Start training at the gym from Monday and have a good training partner who has the same goals and is at the same stage as me so my routine will improve greatly, we are planning to get on the test in May so I am going to seriously work on my diet and really get my act together in the next couple of weeks. Feeling so down today I have skipped my chest session, going to the speedway tonight so I am going to chuck some burgers and a few beers down my neck, I know thats not the right thing to do but from Monday there will be a new me, that is, if by then I have any bloody muscle left to lift with.

Going to the docs later, going to get cholesterol checked and see if he will test for my liver function as well while he is at it. Fingers crossed on that one, I have always worried about my liver for as long as I can remember.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Injury is healing nicely so i started the rehab process tonight. Began pressing with very light weights on the smith machine.

Felt the injury with elbows in, elbows wide no problems.

I shall continue with this and slowly build the weights up, no rush.

Going to have a dabble with slin over the next few 4 weeks to see how i am with it.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Pec Dec: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (Mentzer style)

Smith Press: [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

1g of test in, 450mg of deca in, peps in. Legs obliterated!

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 6x300kg [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Lying leg curl: [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Second day in a row back at the gym. God ive missed it!

Did the following:

30mins - weights

45mins - intense on bike

30mins - cross trainer

25mins - cool down on treadmill

25 lengths in pool

30mins - steam room / sauna

Cant wait for tomorrow mornings session!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Problem. Woke up with a frozen shoulder. Fecking kills!!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn youuuuu!!!! Come ooooooon


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

So close, get some oats down ya and it's misson accomplised dude.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Damn youuuuu!!!! Come ooooooon


One more day and you'll do it mate!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this morning weight or PM weight


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Evening. Felt terrible today though so barely ate anything.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol PM weight doesn't count.

First thing AM post morning sh!t is when it matters.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

expletive said:


> Lol PM weight doesn't count.
> 
> First thing AM post morning sh!t is when it matters.


Yeah its mad how much weight goes up during the day, makes me laugh these dieting shows were they say " I have lost 2 pound this week" my weight can be 5 or 6lbs different form day to day depending on when I hit the scales.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

See how i am in morn then. Fluctuate by about 2-3 lbs as far as i can remember


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Not happy. Meant to train tonight but some idiot has gone into.back of my car. Stiff neck so no training!!!! Not happy at all


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Quick update photo.

Very pleased with the mass gains, Ive put on some BF but that was expected.

Im going to get some callipers and see where I stand BF wise. Im going to lose some but Im not fussed about a 6 pack etc so 15% or so would do me


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> Quick update photo.
> 
> Very pleased with the mass gains, Ive put on some BF but that was expected.
> 
> ...


Looking good pal. Well done!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Third day of lowered cals today, not feeling weaker but defo more hungry.

I have some little birds whispering in my ear concerning my next blast, so it might be up for a change

Did a little more on chest tonight as the injury responded well after last time.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Cable x-over (Mentzer style): [email protected], [email protected] [email protected]

Smith Press (slight incline): [email protected]

Seated press: [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected] [email protected] (drop set) [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good session tonight. Struggled with shoulder though. Hurting from car crash

Bench 70x5 70 75 80 80x5

Dips 10 12 8

Side lats 5x10x3

Also did.one set of cg bench but shoulder hurt. Pleased with bench progress big time!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Couldnt make gym yesterday due to work but still managed 30mins on exercise bike before bed.

Got to the gym this morning and did:

30mins - weights

15mins - warm up on cross trainer

20mins - HIIT on bike

15mins - cool down on treadmill


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening lads  well I've hit it !!! 15'2 today !!  I started this at 13'11 jan 5th chuffed tae bits, next aim is 15'7 by end of May


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Good going Tommy, keep it up

Knackered today over the past 10 days Ive driven over 1000 miles to work and back plus put in a 7 hour day at work, its taking its toll, luckily not on strength though

Absolutely smashed another PB tonight Fcuk you Rack pulls, FCUK YOU!

BACK

Rack Deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (straps) [email protected](straps) [email protected] (straps) PB

TBar row plate machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Behind neck Pulldowns: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Great numbers dude !! We're still even in t- bars though


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Evening lads  well I've hit it !!! 15'2 today !!
> View attachment 79556
> I started this at 13'11 jan 5th chuffed tae bits, next aim is 15'7 by end of May





expletive said:


> Good going Tommy, keep it up
> 
> Knackered today over the past 10 days Ive driven over 1000 miles to work and back plus put in a 7 hour day at work, its taking its toll, luckily not on strength though
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff lads. Proper inspirational!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Gym is going well, so much better than training at home, I also have my gear now  not starting till mid April though. Still 12st 12lbs but am getting back into it, eating better, should make some steady progress now.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wee update pic


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gutted. What has started as neck pain has turned into really bad back spasms from behind hit into by other car. Deffo no training til sorted. Gonna have to go get some.stronger pain killers. Gutted!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Gutted. What has started as neck pain has turned into really bad back spasms from behind hit into by other car. Deffo no training til sorted. Gonna have to go get some.stronger pain killers. Gutted!


Dam !!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Gutted for you Rob, get that claim in mate, might as well, who knows what problems this could cause you.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Gutted for you Rob, get that claim in mate, might as well, who knows what problems this could cause you.


Been a [email protected] at work today. Been to docs and got some codine which will hopefully sort it. Light training when better. Try maintain weight at about 12,7 then hit test in summer and aim for 14.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Been a [email protected] at work today. Been to docs and got some codine which will hopefully sort it. Light training when better. Try maintain weight at about 12,7 then hit test in summer and aim for 14.


Good man, sounds like a soft tissue injury, whiplash, should clear up in a week


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Great week, spent 3 days of it talking pro BB with Flex Lewis brother

Trained shoulders for the first time in six weeks tonight due to injury.

Took it nice and steady but found no issues at all

However i have picked up another injury, brachialis tendon insertion, need to do lots of light twist curls for the girls.

*SHOULDERS*

DB Press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Giant set:

Rear fly, lateral raise, front raise: [email protected]

Shrugs: [email protected]


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So gear in and headed off to the gym, I'm feeling decidedly knackered today and aching a lot. I've been at it hard and heavy for a while now and its taking its toil. Next week I think I'm due a light week.

Also had my BF measured this morning and was pleasantly surprised. Its @ 23% which is the same as December so in the last 4 months BF has remained constant.

*LEGS*

Leg extension (warm up): [email protected] [email protected]

Leg press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] 6x300kg [email protected]

Hack squats: [email protected] [email protected]

Seated leg curl: [email protected]

Standing calf raise: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raise: [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good jon expletive , I'm loving this cycle Soo chuffed with my 15st weight, was at the gym this morning and added 10k to upright rows


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

That's 50 k plus bar


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

cant believe 3 months have passed so quickly! im just gutted that the last 2-3 weeks have been too busy for me to go to the gym as much as i would have liked. ive still eaten well but feel my end results could have been so much better! i hope to god i can see a difference!

ill put my pictures up tomorrow when i have time.

well done to all the lads that completed it!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> cant believe 3 months have passed so quickly! im just gutted that the last 2-3 weeks have been too busy for me to go to the gym as much as i would have liked. ive still eaten well but feel my end results could have been so much better! i hope to god i can see a difference!
> 
> ill put my pictures up tomorrow when i have time.
> 
> well done to all the lads that completed it!


Same as for pics. Feel bigger so we'll see tomorrow


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Pics will be tuesday for me


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

haha, I forgot we had to show pics at this stage, just been plodding on here, will get some on tomorrow, comes at a bad time to be honest, I have hammered the junk food this weekend. Be interesting to see how everyone else got on, anyone heard from M****y lately?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I took these couple of days ago , starting weight 13'10, now 15st, actually I think I posted them already ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pics 1-3 are the early to mid gains , last 3 are now


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Well done Tommy :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Great work tommy! Ive been on site all. Today so will be tomorrow evening / wed morning for me.

Not sure what happened to marrsy????


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just realised ive become a silver member lol!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done sweaty sock!

And an architect on site! Pffft as if! 

Pics prob tomorrow. Busy as hell! Tyramhall you got any views on tensar walls!  $hitty bloody embankment!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So weight is pretty good. Am is 12,10 and I was just over 12 at start of year. One thing im happy about is that it appears I haven't put any fat on. 7lb of fairly lean means im happy with it.

Long term is still 14. New diet is helping bad bloat too. Cut out morning shake and replaced with eggs and brown bread. Also ditched day oats in place of evoo and pb. May start getting some more milk down me though. Gain fast with milk and squats


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> So weight is pretty good. Am is 12,10 and I was just over 12 at start of year. One thing im happy about is that it appears I haven't put any fat on. 7lb of fairly lean means im happy with it.
> 
> Long term is still 14. New diet is helping bad bloat too. Cut out morning shake and replaced with eggs and brown bread. Also ditched day oats in place of evoo and pb. May start getting some more milk down me though. Gain fast with milk and squats


ive switched to whole milk instead of water in my shakes, plus gonna start having a pint before bed too


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> ive switched to whole milk instead of water in my shakes, plus gonna start having a pint before bed too


Gomad. Now that's milk!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So much for a light session eh!

Seated press is fine for my injury, so is pec dec. Tried bench with just the bar and pain as soon as i unranked it, so bench is out for the foreseeable future.

*CHEST & TRIS*

Pec Dec [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] (mentzer style)

Seated press: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Dip machine: [email protected] [email protected]

Skullcrushers: [email protected]

Tricep pushdowns: [email protected]

Photos for the face off tomorrow morning


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Well done sweaty sock!
> 
> And an architect on site! Pffft as if!
> 
> Pics prob tomorrow. Busy as hell! Tyramhall you got any views on tensar walls!  $hitty bloody embankment!!!!! :banghead:


We do attend site sometimes! When i was employed i loved site meetings but since going self employed i bl0ody hate the things!

Not specified any retaining walls for a while rob. What jobs it for?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Weigh in and stats as of today. Taken upon waking no food and no pump:

Weight: 108kg 238 lbs

Neck 47cm 18.5ins

waist: 96.5cm 38ins

chest 122cm 48ins

Biceps: 46cm 18ins

Quads: 66cm 26ins

Calfs: 40cm 15.75ins

So weight has dropped in the last two weeks and a small amount of size. This is due to the reduced calorie (2500) low carb diet and it is all water weight/bloat so Im not concerned, going to continue to cut until may and run DNP for 2 weeks from April 14th.

You can see how my injury has hampered growth of both shoulders and chest. I'm very pleased with my back and legs though. if looking quite flat in the photos due to the cut.

Progress photos(red pants beginning of Jan, Dangermouse pants today:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are mine. I dont see a great deal of difference but according to the scales i have lost 2st 4lbs which im very happy with! Think the end results coukd have been alot better if i wasnt so busy the last few werks.




























Well done to all those that finished!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mrs is home soon so I'll get her to get pics up. Nervous isn't the word!

Well done guys. All done bloody well!.should be chuffed with yourselves


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Brilliant results Tyramhall. i can defo see the difference mate, good job


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> Brilliant results Tyramhall. i can defo see the difference mate, good job


Think your just being nice pal lol! Ive dropped a jeans size so thats good!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Defo thicker expletive , ur backs hench bro ! Tyra defo see the change , ur face look thinner too 2'4 is a great loss


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here we go then. Before then after below each one. (the ones of me in navy blue boxers are taken from today)

I have put on 9lb and body fat looks about the same so.im hoping it has mainly been lean gains.























































And one for fun


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

And one more thing. Id like to.congratulate all.for doing this. Been a touch slog but we've done well. I am gonna rest for a few days now then crack on hard again.

Shame Gator and M****y went as they were good lads but fair play to all for sticking at it. Personally I will continue to use this page and will be happy to post up again in another 3 months. Well done lads :beer:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Think your just being nice pal lol! Ive dropped a jeans size so thats good!


Mate the weight you've lost is incredible. Stop being so modest!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Who else is left to post pics?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Who else is left to post pics?


Just speedway fella


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

No Gator anymore?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Hi I'm Paul and I'm overweight lol!
> 
> Seriously though, after always being fit and athletic throughout my younger years I have let myself go a bit on both the diet and fitness front. All started after snapping my cruciate ligament in my right knee on 3 seperate occasions. The last one being when I was 25. Since then I have been proper lazy!
> 
> ...


Dude you've lost so much weight!!!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I will try to get my on now and then read back through the last few posts, on my phone at the moment.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Here you go.



My lifts have gone up loads I will post details of them later, body weight is down 3kg.

Well done to everybody that finished this, lets not end it here 

EDIT: Lifts:

start:

Deadlift: 74kg

Rows: 64kg

Bench: 60kg

Military press: 36kg

Squat: not really sure yet.

Now:

Deadlift: 88kg (not done any for a while since my back issue)

Rows: 64kg (no longer doing because of my back)

Bench: 90kg for reps (smith machine)

Military press: 50kg for reps

Squat: 90kg for reps


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Dude you've lost so much weight!!!!


Cheers mate. You've done really well yourself pal. To be fair everybody has!

Ill definitely still post in here and will post up pictures in 3 months time. Be goid if everybody sticks at it.

Bit like rob, just want to say well done lads. Doubt i would have got this far if it wasnt for you lot and thanks for all the private messages of support. Meant alot!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Think we need some more competitors for the next 3 months, be good to keep it to ten max though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Think we need some more competitors for the next 3 months, be good to keep it to ten max though.


People struggle to commit though that's the problem. Understand Italy hard for some.

Starting h.i.t training for first time soon. Will be interesting to see how i progress


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Just repped all that finished, cheers for the last 3 months fellas :thumb:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Just repped all that finished, cheers for the last 3 months fellas :thumb:


Same here, repped you all, good work by everyone, well done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done to everyone. Some really good progress here lads.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well i'll carry on as i mean to go on!

Got up at 6am and did the following at the gym:

30mins weights

15mins warm up on cross trainer

20mins HIIT on bike

15mins cool down on treadmill


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys. Congratulations to all of you! I'm so impressed with what you've all achieved. It puts so many to shame!

I've been informed that you now want the judges to give their opinion? What 'places' are we judging i.e. 1st, 2nd, 3rd?

Has everyone posted their pics?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Scarey to think 3 months has passed !! So much has happened in and out the gym, loved this thread , Will continue to post to keep me motivated - well done all !! X


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Katy said:


> Hey guys. Congratulations to all of you! I'm so impressed with what you've all achieved. It puts so many to shame!
> 
> I've been informed that you now want the judges to give their opinion? What 'places' are we judging i.e. 1st, 2nd, 3rd?
> 
> Has everyone posted their pics?


All pics up I think ? A lot of great results here , gonna be a tough one to call !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

All up I believe. 5 left from 11. Willpower!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> All up I believe. 5 left from 11. Willpower!


Just checked ur pics again Rob and you have defo grown buddy think ur gonna get a big rosette !!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Just checked ur pics again Rob and you have defo grown buddy think ur gonna get a big rosette !!


Cheers y'old swetty sock. Here's to the next 3 months boys! Enjoying a.break til Monday reading hit by Mike Mentzer. The guy was an animal


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Cheers y'old swetty sock. Here's to the next 3 months boys! Enjoying a.break til Monday reading hit by Mike Mentzer. The guy was an animal


Sweaty sock ?? Lolll numb nuts !!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Sweaty sock ?? Lolll numb nuts !!


Jock. What's a kangaroo???


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Carrying on

A quiet session tonight really did take it easy, did some screw curls to rehab brach injury

*BACK & BIS*

DB Screw curls: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Rack deads: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated row machine, pulled in, held, released a quarter then pulled in again before released = 1 rep: [email protected]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Feeling better after 2 days of a stomach bug .. Dropped a few pounds but had my first meal tonight do should be back in full swing tomoz


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Just finished a session with JM and Dixie at Servernside gym, glos. A spit and sawdust type gym.

A real good time with two sound fellas, no egos, no bollox just training and chewing the fat, as it should be.

Worked shoulders and triceps, it was a bit of a blur and I didn't record all the weights cos half the time i didn't know what i was lifting.

DB press up to 37.5kg (dixie banged out a few on 42.5kg) then a few drop sets

DB single Tricep extension finishing with a few drop sets.

Tricep press down. Single upto 40kg, V bar up to 70kg

Machine shoulder press superset with lateral raise

Machine shoulder press superset with rear flyes.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ukm members ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Ukm members ?


JM was, got banned

Diamond dixie is


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> JM was, got banned
> 
> Diamond dixie is


Cool


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice relaxed Easter break for me. Gonna eat like a [email protected] all weekend before hitting mike mentzer h.i.t hard on Monday!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Nice relaxed Easter break for me. Gonna eat like a [email protected] all weekend before hitting mike mentzer h.i.t hard on Monday!


Good man! Im still sick with flu , gains are going down the pan but I will make it up next week !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Any results yet judges ??


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

My moneys on tyramhall


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> My moneys on tyramhall


Ditto


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> My moneys on tyramhall





robc1985 said:


> Ditto


Behave! Whilst im quite happy with what i achieved i see far more improvement in you both and tommy!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tyramhall and Rob for me - will be close !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Tyramhall and Rob for me - will be close !!


Im chuffed that people think i warrant a chance of winning and i suppose this shows i must look a little different in my before and after pictures but I think its far easier to lose weight than it is to put good weight on. Thats why in my opinion others are far more deserving of the top priz than me just because ive lost a little weight.

Whoever the judges do decide will clearly have deserved it as the last 3 months have been tough going! Heres to the next 3 months!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AM l still a judge in this if so can someone pint me twards the pics pages please.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Milky said:


> AM l still a judge in this if so can someone pint me twards the pics pages please.


They're on pages 71-73 milky. Thanks for judging!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> They're on pages 71-73 milky. Thanks for judging!


your only on page 51 now !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Milky said:


> your only on page 51 now !


Ballacks. Im on my phone and it says 76 pages. Prob on 48-49 then on proper website. All posted up from a week ago i think


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry chaps can someone please confirm who is left in the comp and point me towards starting pics etc...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Starting pics at the beginning of the thread. Recent pics in the last few pages. Remaining:

Me

Tommy

Speedway

Rob1985

Tyramhall


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right peeps do we want top 3, one winner or what and when do you want them ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Right peeps do we want top 3, one winner or what and when do you want them ?


I would say 1 winner based on theres only a handful in it ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> I would say 1 winner based on theres only a handful in it ?


I agree as to be honest you have all done incredible and l feel bad putting just one first let alone 4 out of it !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Milky said:


> I agree as to be honest you have all done incredible and l feel bad putting just one first let alone 4 out of it !


Good man. All chuffed with results. Been a great motivator for us all!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

we could do a poll and vote each?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> we could do a poll and vote each?


Well i vote you pal lol! Its clear you have made huge improvements!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

1 winner, judged by Milky, Katy and Hacks as stated in the first post of the thread


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Gym was closed yesterday so decided to have a rest day.

Got to the gym this morning and did the following:

30mins weights

10mins warm up on cross trainer

20mins HIIT on bike

15mins cool down on treadmill

30mins sauna and steam room


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> 1 winner, judged by Milky, Katy and Hacks as stated in the first post of the thread


We need to get our heads together asap, sorry chaps...


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Some good news here, Friday morning I benched 100kg, only 1 rep and on a smith machine but I am going to take that, over the moon I am.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Some good news here, Friday morning I benched 100kg, only 1 rep and on a smith machine but I am going to take that, over the moon I am.


Good lad. 100kg is a great milestone


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good lad. 100kg is a great milestone


Thanks mate, been a target for a while now, going to try it on a free bar next week, I failed the first rep this time and then my training partner had a go and pushed out 2, I thought I anit having this, got back under the bar and went for it, am suprised at how much heavier it feels than 90kg which I can do for reps.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So just back from a Chest and tris session at Virgin Active at Gloucester, with JM and Dixie

I was limited to what i could do chest wise but still had a good session.

Tricep Pushdown Straight back V bar: [email protected] [email protected]

Pec Dec: 3 sets @30kg to failure, Mentzer style 4,4,4 , think the guys enjoyed this one

Skull crushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Seated press plate machine: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected](injury played up)

Good session again with some great guys, looking forward to doing it again sometime


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Skull crushers: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected], thats impressive, I struggle with this exercise big time.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Some good news here, Friday morning I benched 100kg, only 1 rep and on a smith machine but I am going to take that, over the moon I am.


Nice one pal. Keep it up!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus i think im dying. Been doing a lot of reading on mike mentzer and his training theory. He was a strong advocate of hit training using the rule of 4 seconds up, 2 pause and 4 down. By doing this he says you are eliminating momentum from the lift and only using muscles.

Now he has 4 days of training separated by 4-7 days of rest. I thought this time looked a little long but having just done his first workout I can see why to rest that long. I have lifted a lot lighter weight than usual but gone to complete failure on each lift. And trust me, using that four second rule as well as supersetting absolutely murders you.

Chest and back today.

Warm up 3 sets on inc bb bench

1 set of 6 db flyes 17.5. Normally do 22.5 3x10 but not a prayer on this routing.

Superset above with 1x3 bb.inc press 50kg. Complete failure!

Straight arm lat pulldown 20kg. 6 reps

Ss with underhand lat pd. 20kg 10 reps

Deadlifts 100x6 then grip failed.

Will up uh pd to 25 next time. Gonna go crawl under a rock now


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I do mentzer style sets on the pecdec with a cadence of 4,4,4

Its a killer!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> I do mentzer style sets on the pecdec with a cadence of 4,4,4
> 
> Its a killer!


Train at home in a powerrack so can't. Seen YouTube of it though. Looks horrific. I actually feel like.im gonna be sick. Not good.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Train at home in a powerrack so can't. Seen YouTube of it though. Looks horrific. I actually feel like.im gonna be sick. Not good.


I got JM and Diamondixie on it yesterday :lol:

Ive never found a way of training that hurts so much


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> I got JM and Diamondixie on it yesterday :lol:
> 
> Ive never found a way of training that hurts so much


Agreed. Its such a wierd feeling. I could barely talk after and Mrs said i looked like a ghost! Guess time will tell if its worth all the pain


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Agreed. Its such a wierd feeling. I could barely talk after and Mrs said i looked like a ghost! Guess time will tell if its worth all the pain


t is reprtedly a very effective way of training each body part.

His older thoughts on the training didn't include so much rest, in his later years he advocated more and more rest, you'll have to play it by feel to see how much rest you'll need


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> t is reprtedly a very effective way of training each body part.
> 
> His older thoughts on the training didn't include so much rest, in his later years he advocated more and more rest, you'll have to play it by feel to see how much rest you'll need


Liking the sound of this will take a look later


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Liking the sound of this will take a look later


Don't.bother. I felt.horrific both during and after. Haha. Buy his book on high intensity training. Worse thing I ever did. He recommends 4-7 days rest. Based on todays workout i need 7.

I honestly can't explain the pain on the flyes. The slowness of it is a killer. Then knowing i had to immediately try throw out bb incline made me feel ill. Praying that this pain makes it worthwhile!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow I haven't woke up this sore in a while


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

So any further development on the judging of this comp?


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

so whens the result? 

and whens the next one? i wanna play.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> So any further development on the judging of this comp?


They've all took the BH off and eating Chocy eggs lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> They've all took the BH off and eating Chocy eggs lol


hoping we'll get the result soon. be good to push on from it.

ive had all weekend off and basically ate like a king lol! back at it tomoz!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Weve done the hard work, the least the judges can do is have a look at this


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think toby1 should win his changes are immense.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fcuk off troll


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> Weve done the hard work, the least the judges can do is have a look at this


is it worth dropping a PM to the judges? if not, we could just vote ourselves?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

expletive said:


> Fcuk off troll


Hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well done men! amazin results in such a short time from u all!... 1st-tyramhall (inspirational mate) 2nd- imo speedwayUK. but im just a c0ck whos opinion means fekall


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and i want in on the next 1


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well folks after eating fuk all since last we'd with a stomach bug I'm heading to town , KFC and ice cream, then food shopping !! I've dropped 10lbs , Gonna bulk cool and have a bulk shake daily , few weeks and I will be back up there


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Well folks after eating fuk all since last we'd with a stomach bug I'm heading to town , KFC and ice cream, then food shopping !! I've dropped 10lbs , Gonna bulk cool and have a bulk shake daily , few weeks and I will be back up there
> View attachment 80941


You'll be back on form soon pal. Kfc sounds good!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Had the KFC forced it down then done a food shop , lots of greens n fish and fruit and all the ingredients for my shake , roll on tomorrow back to the gym


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Great chest and arms session today, even did a ab class after, half an hour of hard work that was


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Great chest and arms session today, even did a ab class after, half an hour of hard work that was


Good on ye buddy !! Ur on a roll


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Great chest and arms session today, even did a ab class after, half an hour of hard work that was


Well done mate!

I was back at the gym this morning and it felt great! Did the following:

15mins warm up on cross trainer

20mins HIIT on rower

10mins cool down on treadmill

Was nearly sick twice on the rower. Doing HIIT on a rower is so much harder than compared to the bike!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm still weak as a kitten but got some meds of the doc for my stomach today, problem being my stomachs rejecting food that's why I'm puking it all back up .... not bothered about the gym for now I just wanna eat !!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

any news on who gets the win yet


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope the meds sort you out Tommy, sounds horrible mate.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Breeny said:


> any news on who gets the win yet


hopefully find out soon, we need to get some new goals posted up here


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like the Mods have had their hands full resulting in the 2 bans


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Whos banned now lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Sounds like the Mods have had their hands full resulting in the 2 bans


Haha bans all over the shop!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

expletive said:


> Whos banned now lol


Fat and lxm


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

right guys, ive decided to setup my own journal.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174746-tyramhalls-guide-losing-weight.html

hopefully it will be a bit more personnal to my own goals and aims.

cheers for all the support and good luck to you all in whatever you decide to do next.

ill still pop in here from time to time though!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> right guys, ive decided to setup my own journal.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174746-tyramhalls-guide-losing-weight.html
> 
> ...


Good move pal - I've set one up too- all welcome


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Good move pal - I've set one up too- all welcome


Ditto. Will sort mine out


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Ditto. Will sort mine out


Cool !!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive always had mine up and running :thumb:

No sign of any judging yet eh? What a surprise :rolleye:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Everyone's got bored waiting and fuked off and made their own journals ... Nice while it lasted boys


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice seeing as someone has pocketed a few quid that we all donated :confused1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

expletive said:


> Nice seeing as someone has pocketed a few quid that we all donated :confused1:


Im sure katy will sort it out mate. Ive sent her a pm so hopefully when shes online next they'll sort it out


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Come back from work today and find that this thread seems to have died, a sad day indeed, all the best with the journals lads, doubt I will bother, I tried one once and no one ever commented in it lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Come back from work today and find that this thread seems to have died, a sad day indeed, all the best with the journals lads, doubt I will bother, I tried one once and no one ever commented in it lol


Do it mate. I'll sub and im sure a few more will. Keep going!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Might do one day mate. I will still be following all on here though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

SpeedwayUK said:


> Might do one day mate. I will still be following all on here though.


Just do it dude. You've.progressed well in past 4 months. Don't waste it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> is it worth dropping a PM to the judges? if not, we could just vote ourselves?


Sorry. We've dsicussed it. Just waiting to know if I should announce it. I was in hospital for the majority of yesterday so wasn't online at all. We do appear to have come a conclusion so within the next few hours the winner will be announced.

Sorry for the delay guys


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> Sorry. We've dsicussed it. Just waiting to know if I should announce it. I was in hospital for the majority of yesterday so wasn't online at all. We do appear to have come a conclusion so within the next few hours the winner will be announced.
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys


Hope you're ok! Obviously some things are more.important. Thanks for making a decision though


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ here here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We are as judges genuinely sorry chaps...

Its just been bloody hard getting us all together to make a choice.

Sincere apologies...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Milky said:


> We are as judges genuinely sorry chaps...
> 
> Its just been bloody hard getting us all together to make a choice.
> 
> Sincere apologies...


Don't worry about it man. Fair play for following it through though


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Sorry. We've dsicussed it. Just waiting to know if I should announce it. I was in hospital for the majority of yesterday so wasn't online at all. We do appear to have come a conclusion so within the next few hours the winner will be announced.
> 
> Sorry for the delay guys


Cheers for the reply katy. Hope you are ok.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

^^^ Yep hope you are ok


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky, shall we announce the winner? x

Btw, was back in hospiital again today. I'm so so sorry guys for once again delaying.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> Milky, shall we announce the winner? x
> 
> Btw, was back in hospiital again today. I'm so so sorry guys for once again delaying.


The stage is all yours my love...


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Drum roll.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok guys. The winner is tyramhall. we feel that he made unbelievable progress...amazing weight loss, amazing determination and also whilst dealing with the loss of a family member.

I'm personally amazed at what you achieved, But I'm also amzed by everyone. Seriously guys....you've all done amazing


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Excellent news and a well worthy winner

Couldn't have picked it better myself


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ok guys. The winner is tyramhall. we feel that he made unbelievable progress...amazing weight loss, amazing determination and also whilst dealing with the loss of a family member.
> 
> I'm personally amazed at what you achieved, But I'm also amzed by everyone. Seriously guys....you've all done amazing


Fair play Tyramhall. Thoroughly deserved lad. Like Katie said your determination has been amazing especially with what's gone on. Well done mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You have all done incredibly well, hence why it was such a hard decision chaps.

I wish l could give you all a prize.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Milky said:


> You have all done incredibly well, hence why it was such a hard decision chaps.
> 
> I wish l could give you all a prize.


Cheers Milky. This has hopefully set us up for good things. Been a great motivating tool!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Honestly i really didnt expect to win it. Its been a tough 3 months and everybody that completed it deserves a massive pat on the back!!!!! Im sure that if it wasnt for the kind messages / PM's then i would have gone back into my old crappy routines!

Everybody just needs to makesure they keep on with their original / new goals now!

Cheers to the judges for voting as well!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations !!!! Well deserved , ur energy and enthusiasm certainly inspired me to get my butt in to gear some days ... good luck with ur next goal, super lean machine for summer  would also like to say a big well done to Rob again great spirit !!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Congratulations !!!! Well deserved , ur energy and enthusiasm certainly inspired me to get my butt in to gear some days ... good luck with ur next goal, super lean machine for summer  would also like to say a big well done to Rob again great spirit !!


Cheers fella


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Congratulations !!!! Well deserved , ur energy and enthusiasm certainly inspired me to get my butt in to gear some days ... good luck with ur next goal, super lean machine for summer  would also like to say a big well done to Rob again great spirit !!


Thanks tommy. Just hope i keep it going now im flying solo!!!!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Well done Tyramhall, a well derserved win. Well done the rest of the lads as well, it's been fun, good luck with your new goals.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

well done Tyram, well deserved buddy, and good job all u guys, u all done excellent.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> well done Tyram, well deserved buddy, and good job all u guys, u all done excellent.


Cheers mate!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well done Tyriam you deserved it  glad to see people made it the whole way through!

Sorry for having to drop out, work sent me away with very little notice, only been back a few days, time to start smashing the gym again to get in shape!

Welldone to all who completed the faceoff!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

At

A2 g


----------

